# What album/song are you addicted to atm?



## ComfortablyNumb95

what's that song or album you can't stop listening to right now? For me it's In Absentia by Porcupine Tree. it's just so beautiful.


----------



## silverwheel

^ God that's a wonderful album.

For me, it's *The Life And Times* - _No One Loves You Like I Do_.  It's been out for a year and a half now, but just never gets old.  It's also the new high water mark for breakup albums; it's almost _too_ dark to listen to when he shit's hitting the fan.

Here's the awesome video for Day One:


----------



## beekr




----------



## Bill

Idk about addicted but I've been finding myself going back to _Beach House - Teen Dream_ a lot more recently


----------



## foolsgold

[video=youtube_share;9Roo0sC79rE]http://youtu.be/9Roo0sC79rE[/video]


----------



## Tryptamino

Both of the new Jack White songs, _Highball Stepper_, _Lazaretto_.


----------



## Bill

^ Didn't hear about these, I'll check em out
Is it still with the same little band he was playing with after The Dead Weather?

I wouldn't mind another Raconteurs lp


----------



## Tryptamino

I'm not sure, I think it's all him, mostly. I believe he recorded all the drums, guitars, vocals, bass, and piano.

Also, fun fact: Lazaretto was recorded, pressed to vinyl, and released all in under four hours on record store day.


----------



## vinyltravis

The new Hold Steady album Teeth Dreams has been in my car and turntable since it was released!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

bestest hippity hop i've heard in years, mf'n classic!


----------



## code_zone

pretty cool sound foolsgold


----------



## code_zone

Isolation by Joy Division



ComfortablyNumb95 said:


> what's that song or album you can't stop listening to right now? For me it's In Absentia by Porcupine Tree. it's just so beautiful.


----------



## Tryptamino

I'm into _Fits_ and the _Let's Talk About It_ EP by White Denim at the moment.

I've been aware of their music for a bit, but I didn't like their most recent records quite as much as I like those first two releases. Fantastic musicians.


----------



## JackiePeyton

Gutter Ballet-Savatage. I found it in a pile of CD's. I have been re-visiting my CD's. I have to get them all onto I-tunes.


----------



## coelophysis

Bear Hands - Distraction... This is kinda surprising to me, it doesn't really feel like stuff that I would listen to often, let alone a whole boat load since the album leaked.


----------



## Speed King

The albums are permanaty set to shuffle, but song wise, "Dancing in the streets" by the Grateful Dead, specifically the version on Dick's Picks, Vol. 33: Oakland Stadium, Oakland CA, 10/9/76 is perminately playing in my brain.


----------



## Kenickie

Wye Oak - The Tower. I think it sounds dark and evil and sinister, which apparently is a minority opinion.


----------



## malakaix

Somehow i only just discovered God is an Astronaut two days ago.. and i can't get enough of them. There album 'All is Violent, All is Bright' is simply exceptional!


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

I guess I have a perma-addiction to Buiikikaesu from Maximum the Hormone, it just never gets old


----------



## JoeTheStoner

was watchin some white gurls twerkin vids w/ this song, haven't  stopped llistening all day lol


----------



## swilow

This is one of the most beautiful things I've ever seen :D

[video=vimeo;56623036]http://vimeo.com/56623036[/video]


----------



## kytnism

beekr said:


>



good call beekr. i fucking love the stones.

for me tonight, its an ELO revival with all the classics. dont bring me down, evil woman, mr blue sky, blinded by the light, last train in london. and my all time fav:






...kytnism...


----------



## cj

New radicals- I don't wanna die anymore

Imogen heap-lifeline 

I can't pick between the two


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

I'm listening to Yoshu Fukushu from Maximum the Hormone (their last album)
the addiction is developing.....


ok I've listened to it like only 4 times and I'm already addicted.
how the fuck can you combine j-pop and death metal and sound so fucking brilliant?


----------



## swilow




----------



## StarOceanHouse

i can't get enough of this band's euphoric synths and lauren's dreamy vocals

chvrches - recover


----------



## Jean-Paul

i heard this the first time around the beginning of '13 and fall more in love with it every time i listen to it. it's one of those special ones


----------



## Tryptamino

John Frusciante's _Enclosure_ that just dropped is absolutely amazing. Very different from anything I've ever heard before.


----------



## kvltcrdnl

Band - album:

Nothing - guilty of everything
Whirr - pipe dreams
Deafheaven - roads to Judah
Slowdive - Pygmalion
Lantlos - melting sun


----------



## Illyria99

"Pyroman and Astronaut" --We Butter the Bread with Butter

"Die without Hope" --Carnifex


----------



## Tryptamino

Weirdly addicted to Pharcyde's _Passin' Me By_ right now, as in for the last 6 months its been the number one most played song on my spotify.


----------



## ChickenScratch

I've been seriously revisiting me some Paul's Botique lately.


----------



## Illyria99

Oh!!!! "Ora Pro Nobis Lucifer" (Behemoth) and "Collapsing Words" (Insomnium) are the most recent songs I LOVE.


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

I'm finding myself listening to Torture Garden from Naked City more and more in the past days.
Many of you might consider it random shit but for me it's genial (just a few titles: New jersey scum swamp, jazz snob eat shit, igneous ejaculation, thrash jazz assassin, spedball.... and so on)

pure madness


----------



## kytnism

Bigfanofthemdrugs said:


> Weirdly addicted to Pharcyde's _Passin' Me By_ right now, as in for the last 6 months its been the number one most played song on my spotify.



oh wow, bfotd. i thought that track only ever haunted _me_ over the years. it always revives when i least expect it, and is most welcome.

awesome :D

...kytnism...


----------



## cj

Kanye west the college dropout. I'm like 10 years late getting to it but fuck is it good. I never gave kanye much a chance just based off his celebrity persona. But damn he's a good lyricist


----------



## NoiseNinja

This absolutely beautiful haunting folk song:


----------



## coelophysis

Bigfanofthemdrugs said:


> Weirdly addicted to Pharcyde's _Passin' Me By_ right now, as in for the last 6 months its been the number one most played song on my spotify.



I think that will always be one of my favorite songs ever.


----------



## paranoid android

I've kinda had New Order's Low Life on repeat the past few weeks or so.


----------



## JackiePeyton

Taking a break from metal and going back to  punk for a while
[video=youtube_share;GTJs0T4EO_w]http://youtu.be/GTJs0T4EO_w[/video]

[video=youtube_share;otZ1SfwbE64]http://youtu.be/otZ1SfwbE64[/video]


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

this jazzy song
John zorn is a friggin genius


----------



## Mitchi

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bK8xoD7COlo i hope this is a genre on its own. Really great


----------



## Mawarumawaru

I really looked for a video without the crying kids. Still have listened to this way too much this week, addictive!


----------



## JackiePeyton

Mitchi said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bK8xoD7COlo i hope this is a genre on its own. Really great



Sounds like it would fit well with a Rusted Root song


----------



## Tryptamino

The Joy Of Motion by Animals As Leaders

Also Frederica by Do Make Say Think


----------



## SummerSerenade

Still listening to loads of nine inch nails, The Downward Spiral album in particular. Wish I could go back and see them all over again!


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

I'm getting into Mr. Bungle and find the song Carousel very addicting - liking a lot the whole album tho!


----------



## Speed King

I was under sedation with a nice dose of Fent/midiazolam getting a mediport put in my chest. Anyway I got the surgeons to play Mr Bungle. I made them play airconditioned nightmare and they loved it. 
Anyway, I got Sweating bullets by Megadeth stuck on my brains turntable right now.


----------



## Snake_Eyes

Kansas- Carry On Wayward Son 

Damn you supernatural!


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

Speed King said:


> I was under sedation with a nice dose of Fent/midiazolam getting a mediport put in my chest. Anyway I got the surgeons to play Mr Bungle. I made them play airconditioned nightmare and they loved it.
> Anyway, I got Sweating bullets by Megadeth stuck on my brains turntable right now.



hah. cool


----------



## sstalker

PJ Harvey-Stories From The City, Stories From The Sea-A place called home


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

Skeletonwitch - This Horrifying force

black metal + thrash metal, very good


----------



## JackiePeyton

Speed King said:


> I was under sedation with a nice dose of Fent/midiazolam getting a mediport put in my chest. Anyway I got the surgeons to play Mr Bungle. I made them play airconditioned nightmare and they loved it.
> Anyway, I got Sweating bullets by Megadeth stuck on my brains turntable right now.



You had some cool surgeons. Hope all is okay that you were having a mediport put in.


----------



## Help?!?!

I'm currently loving some Iron and Wine as well as The Devil Makes Three! Such grand artists!


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

I'm currently hooked on Ulver's Perdition City, this is the 3rd or 4th time I listen to it today

dark.. jazzy... deep.. beautiful


----------



## JoeTheStoner

thugga


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

I don't know why but right now I'm addicted to 
Aerosmith - I don't wanna mss a thing


----------



## Seahawksfan714

One grain of sand by Ron pope


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

Candlemass - Solitude
this makes me want to slowly headbang until I rot in solitude
so much pain in this song it hurts


----------



## S Smith

Mad World by Gary Jules


----------



## Simple Hatred

For me the best album is "Minutes to Midnight". Linkin Park are more beautiful.


----------



## JackiePeyton

ComfortablyNumb95 said:


> Candlemass - Solitude
> this makes me want to slowly headbang until I rot in solitude
> so much pain in this song it hurts


thank god you stopped with the Aerosmith



S Smith said:


> Mad World by Gary Jules


That is such a choice tune.


And old favorite. Adore this song
[video=youtube_share;h8MAHQhKe7Q]http://youtu.be/h8MAHQhKe7Q[/video]


----------



## Illyria99

Pretty badass.


----------



## JackiePeyton

^There she is. 
Never heard dat tho

I am on a redneck music kick. I have to make it stop. The past is haunting me. I think I am becoming possessed by the Johnny Cash's spirit. 
I do love Johnny though. 

So to break the cycle

[video=youtube_share;NR7dG_m3MsI]http://youtu.be/NR7dG_m3MsI[/video]


----------



## JoeTheStoner

_
This life shit, this life shit, is like, is
Bugged the fuck out son, for real
See to live is to suffer but to survive
Well, that's to find meaning in the suffering_


----------



## ricardo08

Currently addicted to The Allman Brothers Band's first record and Live at Fillmore East.


----------



## miyo00124

I can't stop listening to does this look infected-sum 41
and the stooges-no fun


----------



## Tryptamino

I'm coming back to _Strawberry Jam_, _Feels_, and _Sung Tongs_ by Animal Collective.


----------



## Waffle Sock

NiT GRiT - What Am I
Clams Casino - I'm God (Slowed Down)

alternating listening to the 2 songs.. very deep stuff to me


----------



## Freon

Noel Gallagher- Force of Nature

Heard it in Love, Honour, & Obey which is a fucking amazing unheard of movie with Jude Law, Johnny Lee Miller, and the like.


----------



## Br1ngTh3Ra1n

ColdPlay-A sky full of stars


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

currently addicted to Opeth - Blackwater park.

the thing I most like about this album are probably the clean vocals and the acoustic guitar but I also love the heavier parts with scream/growl.
I actually love both and how well they're integrated with eachother.
some parts of this album are just touching and utter pure beauty, and the "heavier" parts are excellent and complex aswell.

truly a masterpiece.


----------



## Tryptamino

Nothing - Guilty of Everything is getting regular plays around here.


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## Leegrow

Blue Chips by Action Bronson has been my go to album recently. And Doris by Earl Sweatshirt.


----------



## Abject

A lot of this





and this


----------



## Tryptamino

^yah slint woohoo


----------



## ricardo08

Every now and then this one comes around and stays for a week of straight listening.


----------



## Pharcyde

Cherub 

I wasa. huge fan of the song doses and mimosas but finally got around to hearing other tracks


----------



## Waffle Sock

Nucleosynthetic - Distance Modulus


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

during the last 2 days I've been listening very often to Ire Works by Dillinger Escape Plan. such a good album.


----------



## FlawedByDesign

^Their vocalist is a fucking beast. I didn't realize how big he was until seeing them live.

i've been stuck on Fortress by Protest the Hero since it came out several years ago.
Deep cuts by The Knife and Only Built 4 Cuban Linx by Raekwon are also always in rotation.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

FKA twigs - LP1


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

lately i've been listening a lot to the album Souvlaki by slowdive
it's just... beautiful


----------



## JoeTheStoner

this is dope.


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

^ what's that?

i feel myself becoming addicted to the album Ill Communication by the Beastie Boys. i don't usually listen to hip hop/rap wathever, but this is just THAT good. it's one of the best album i've ever listened to.


----------



## JackiePeyton

.....


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

i'm addicted to the album Kezia from Protest the Hero.
i usually don't listen to metalcorebut this album is soo good. fast and complex, with prog elements at Times.
and the singer has a beautiful voice, he sounds like a power metal singer at times.
like


----------



## FlawedByDesign

ComfortablyNumb95 said:


> i'm addicted to the album Kezia from Protest the Hero.
> i usually don't listen to metalcorebut this album is soo good. fast and complex, with prog elements at Times.
> and the singer has a beautiful voice, he sounds like a power metal singer at times.
> like



If you like kezia you have to check out Fortress. I believe they were in high school when they released Kezia and they really matured on Fortress. Its a killer concept album, its heavier and more structured but still very melodic. I like all of their albums but Fortress is my favorite, partly because its the last album were Arif(ex-bassist) wrote the lyrics. I'm not usually a fan of this kind of music either but these guys and the album Nocturne by The Human Abstract are both major exceptions.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

u already know why 






Fuck the police coming straight from the underground
A young nigga got it bad cause I'm brown
And not the other color so police think
They have the authority to kill a minority
Fuck that shit, cause I ain't the one
For a punk motherfucker with a badge and a gun


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Amon Amarth-- Fate of Norns


----------



## phatass

griiime


----------



## Pharcyde

JackiePeyton said:


> "if this is gonna be that kind of party I'm gonna stick my dick in the mashed potatoes"
> 
> Very good, imo




Points for you


----------



## Help?!?!

Sixteen, Maybe Less by Iron and Wine.


----------



## Bill

Pharcyde said:


> Cherub
> 
> I wasa. huge fan of the song doses and mimosas but finally got around to hearing other tracks



Caught a part of one of there shows over the summer



JoeTheStoner said:


> FKA twigs - LP1



Idk man
I just heard about her the other day and listened to a few tracks and wasn't compelled to get the album


----------



## Help?!?!

The Carpenter, The Avett Brothers!


----------



## JackiePeyton

so much music, so little time....
[video=youtube_share;ltFEy8C9aCI]http://youtu.be/ltFEy8C9aCI[/video]


----------



## alasdairm

kasabian - eez-eh






alasdair


----------



## zyrow

phatass said:


> griiime



THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT BRO!

I'm on this ill, ill shit right now:









alasdairm said:


> kasabian - eez-eh









alasdairm I think you just got me hooked on Kasabian!


----------



## zyrow

Since I'm hooked on the insanity of Tyler right now, here's another whacktastic video:


----------



## zyrow

Alright, I think I'm all Tyler'd out.

This track has gotten into my head though:


----------



## Jabberwocky

had on repeat for about 3 days. can't stop. tripping music to the max.


----------



## Jabberwocky

zyrow said:


> Since I'm hooked on the insanity of Tyler right now, here's another whacktastic video:



ofwgkta???? EARL???






double post due to video limit


----------



## JoeTheStoner

_I don't know where I'm going, but I sure know where I've been
Hanging on the promises in the songs of yesterday
And I've made up my mind
I ain't wasting no more time
Here I go again, here I go again

Tho' I keep searching for an answer,
I never seem to find what I'm looking for
Oh Lord, I pray
You give me strength to carry on,
'Cos I know what it means
To walk along the lonely street of dreams_

dope as fuck


----------



## zombywoof

I still return to this album when i want to blow the cobwebs out of my brain still their best album ever imho


----------



## JoeTheStoner

wouldn't be addicted if i didn't have this open in another tab http://www.repeatmyvids.com/watch?v=z6_ikWlJu_0&kmdom=youtube yw


----------



## Kenickie

KATE BUSH KATE BUSH KATE BUSH KATE BUSH

jesus christ in the past 72 hours i think i've played never for ever & the kick inside 50 times

kadhsfilufhgkfdjh god damnit


big boi jamming out to running up that hill






my roommates fucking hate me but i don't care


----------



## WyldOrchid5150

Bad Romance.   Halestorm


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Kenickie said:


> KATE BUSH KATE BUSH KATE BUSH KATE BUSH


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

I'm really digging Alaska by Between the Buried and me. Awesome album.


----------



## zombywoof

another album i keep going back to


----------



## swilow

Fuck yes


----------



## lightofmeaning

I've been stuck on Shangri-La Dee Da lately. I never got into it when it fist came out and I'm catching up now I suppose.


----------



## CantseemtofindMary

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRiS4J9ZFJI 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTn2Xf3yw4M (the song I was listening to when I made this account (Thus, "CantSeemToFindMary")
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQlnTx_qEao


----------



## foolsgold

[video=youtube_share;E3Y-uUiQz2w]http://youtu.be/E3Y-uUiQz2w[/video] this one them and bummed by the happy mondays o i and yes please by the happy mondays [video=youtube_share;6ti0-INoaCI]http://youtu.be/6ti0-INoaCI[/video]


----------



## foolsgold

[video=youtube_share;ik9HDX8hJV0]http://youtu.be/ik9HDX8hJV0[/video] not forgetting this work of art this untouchable Mancunian master piece [video=youtube_share;dusgLQ21H9k]http://youtu.be/dusgLQ21H9k[/video]


----------



## DillionisUP

https://soundcloud.com/djmightymi/ode-to-oi-mighty-mi-slugworth
Been on a "Trap" and "Trap & Bass" binge lately.
Heavy 808's, wild instruments, high energy.


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

I've listened to Jesu (post-rock/shoegaze/industrial/whatever band) for like 3 hours today. I've just discovered them and i'm quite digging their music, so i'm not addicted yet but i know i will be shortly.

Actually I'm about to listen to "Conqueror"


----------



## Bill

zombywoof said:


> another album i keep going back to, tago mago



How could you not
I really dig there live stuff too and always go back to it


----------



## zombywoof

and another old favorite of mine


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

I'm currently digging Pilgrimage from the semi-unknown polish (iirc) band VUVR. the first part of the album consist in some sweet jazz-fusion influenced tech-death metal and the second part are pretty much nice jazzy tunes with a few metal parts.
If you like Cynic or Atheist you definitely have to give this littoe gem a listen.


----------



## Mysterie

if anyone digs modest mouse, built to spill, death cab for cutie esque dreamy alternative/indie rock, this is the best fucking album i have layed my ears upon for years

where has duster been my whole life???!? did i say i love this band?? this album is a masterpiece


----------



## DillionisUP

https://soundcloud.com/ball-trap-music/z-trap-quest-mix-for-annie-nightingale-160714

This mix is super trap, all about some ︻╦╤─ ƱZ ─╤╦︻


----------



## zombywoof

a brilliant german band that i really love




KIN PING MEH - Kin Ping Meh [1971] [REMASTERED WITH BONUS TRACKS]


----------



## Tryptamino

I'm pretty hooked on _Salad Days_ by Mac Demarco. Such a cool vibe.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Trampled By Turtles - Wild Animals

more mellow, a little hipster, still country/bluegrass.  dig it a lot.  listened to it like 5 times this weekend.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

beat is so seductive.


----------



## ticking

Marilyn Manson I don't like the drugs but the drugs like me


----------



## Kenickie

JoeTheStoner said:


> beat is so seductive.




YOU KNOW WHAT BEAT THAT IS, DON'T YOU?

hint: i posted it in the fashion thread about that photo shoot hydro posted called 'baby blues'.


----------



## ricardo08

The whole album tbh


----------



## Tryptamino

Thundercat. That record makes my earpussies come.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Kenickie said:


> YOU KNOW WHAT BEAT THAT IS, DON'T YOU?
> 
> hint: i posted it in the fashion thread about that photo shoot hydro posted called 'baby blues'.


you know it  love beats like that. when you hear it for the first time, but think to yourself "this sounds familiar"


----------



## Tryptamino

Badbadnotgood - III
And Thundercat's first solo record

I'm really fuckin with some crazy kinds of hip hop and jazzy sorts of things right now, i love it.


----------



## zombywoof

another all time classic i love so much


----------



## mew4

time to pretend has been the most addicted ive song ie ever listend to even years later.


----------



## Raj Twoosh

Bosnian Rainbows and their self-titled album.  They are the first art rock band I've had the pleasure of listening to.  I heard one of their songs, Eli, on the end credits of a True Detective episode.  I usually don't chase after music I've heard in shows or movies, but that song was so haunting and groovy it deserved a chase. Lo and behold I've been turned onto art rock!  I've heard they're amazing live.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Trent Reznor & Atticus Ross - Gone Girl [2014] [Soundtrack]

just beautiful. can't wait to see the movie.


----------



## Kenickie

JoeTheStoner said:


> Trent Reznor & Atticus Ross - Gone Girl [2014] [Soundtrack]
> 
> just beautiful. can't wait to see the movie.



FUCK!! did not even know. acquiring now. what does it sound like compared to the other soundtracks? to me social network is heads above girl with dragon tattoo, but dragon tattoo is way more frightening. 

i'm addicted to "well i wonder" by the smiths right now. it suddenly (i mean like an hour ago) replaced 'what she said' (also by the smiths) as my favorite song of all time. 'what she said' held that honor for over a decade. strange, how things like that just suddenly happen. my favorite movie is the same. and book. but it was like lightening struck me as it came on in the car and i just _knew_ that this was my favorite song now. i'm getting old. at least, that's what the song tells me.


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

I'm absolutely addicted to the album Maps to Non-Existent Places by Thank You Scientist.
I've listened to it like 20 times in the last 3 weeks. And they say there ain't good music nowadays 8)

here are a few tracks I higly recommend you listen to the whole album. (you can buy the remastered version that has a much better audio and the (beautiful) singer's voice is more audible))


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

here are other 2 :D


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Kenickie said:


> FUCK!! did not even know. acquiring now. what does it sound like compared to the other soundtracks? to me social network is heads above girl with dragon tattoo, but dragon tattoo is way more frightening.


i haven't heard the other soundtracks, and haven't seen the social network. no idea what drew me to give gone girl sndtk a listen, just kept hearing it's a great film so when i saw it posted gave it a chance. reading the wiki "_David Edelstein praised the score stating, "The spooky astral music (by Trent Reznor and Atticus Ross) is like purgatory in beige_" purgatory in beige, that imo, describes it perfectly. 

going to get those other sndtks now, have a feeling they will go nicely as days get shorter. =)


----------



## Kenickie

Social Network soundtrack is incredible, Trent Reznor is starting to feel more and more like Brian Eno as he gets older. This soundtrack is one of my most played albums of all time.






Will listen to Gone Girl as soon as I finish watching all these fashion shows I haven't been able to catch up on. Currently on Rick Owens and his weird mermaid tails.

Social Network is perfect for fall, and Dragon Tattoo is winter. Makes sense, as Social Network is centered around school and school life (nothing says school like fall) and girl with the dragon tattoo takes place in fucking Sweden and I don't think there is ever a scene in that movie where it's not snowing.


----------



## DarrylC1

all of the album of coheed and cambria.


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

DarrylC1 said:


> all of the album of coheed and cambria.



Hey man I see you like Coheed an Cambria, Coheed is touring with an promoting the band Thank You Scientist. I linked a few song above, give em a listen! I think you may very well like them :D


----------



## zombywoof

magic


----------



## Ninae




----------



## zombywoof

- 

just one track off their furtive pearl album but they are all up to this standard of musicianship 
i must listen to this at least once a week or close to

well i do have a the cd in the car


----------



## CaptainDMT

R.I.P. Steelo


----------



## swilow

Surely one of the most beautiful things ever


----------



## JoeTheStoner

rare occurrence, prefer clean version.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^aww.






Sylvan Esso - Dress


----------



## alexthecannibal

Tove Lo's "Queen of the Clouds" is a phenomenal album! Totally obsessed.


----------



## theacidtest

I've been listening to the album Conference Of The Birds by Om quite a bit lately.


----------



## Kenickie

absolutely drunk with power listening to this song


----------



## zombywoof

this is another album i just love and i think is well worth a listen if you like early seventies rock


----------



## JoeTheStoner

really into portishead atm, fitting tunes for the coming shorter/dark days that lie ahead.


----------



## schwiftee




----------



## Tryptamino




----------



## mabzie55

Lately these albums,

Violent Femmes - Violent Femmes

Megadeth - Killing Is My Business... And Business Is Good

The Who - The Who by Numbers

The Who - Tommy


----------



## JoeTheStoner

ijdgaf


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

I've been delightfully addicted to the album Maps of Non Existent Places by Thank you Scientist for the past month or so. Listened to it almost evedyday.
60ish minutes of pure musical porn, I seriously think I could masturbate to this.

It's like of combination of prog rock, jazz, funk and even some pop, with violins, trumpets, sax and such. Omfg I'm in love.


----------



## JackiePeyton

Joy Division-Closer


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

Hey nursey, check your last.fm account I left quite a few suggestions for ya :D


----------



## Crashing

1:17:41 last track, Hang. So Lennony. Been obsessed with this album for some time 

\


----------



## coelophysis

...And Star Power has definitely been on heavy oration with the possibility of AOTY.


----------



## JackiePeyton

ComfortablyNumb95 said:


> Hey nursey, check your last.fm account I left quite a few suggestions for ya :D


OH yeah, been in outer space. I will go. Thanks


----------



## PetalToTheMetal

One of my favorite groups, one of my favorite remixes


----------



## JackiePeyton

ComfortablyNumb95 said:


> I've been delightfully addicted to the album Maps of Non Existent Places by Thank you Scientist for the past month or so. Listened to it almost evedyday.
> 60ish minutes of pure musical porn, I seriously think I could masturbate to this.
> 
> It's like of combination of prog rock, jazz, funk and even some pop, with violins, trumpets, sax and such. Omfg I'm in love.



I will have to give it a few more listens, I don't fall in love with everything right away. It certainly is a departure from the usual fare. Pretty tight I can tell, but a departure. Not a big fan of horns. Had a big tiff over the fact that Capital Cities was acid jazz not just indie electronic with Wikki. I mean, I think horns make it jazz. I think it stuck last I changed it. 
But since u feel so strongly, I will listen again.


----------



## PetalToTheMetal




----------



## zombywoof

this album is something else when you spark one up so i listen to it quite often
Sweet Smoke - Just A Poke - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qsgj0rFUOC4 -

really nice jazz/rock


----------



## PetalToTheMetal




----------



## lazylazyjoe

Been revisiting Type o Negative lately, particularly their last album Dead Again since I've been kicking my dope habit the last 2 weeks.

So soothing to hear someone sing about death and drug abuse (especially since Pete died shortly after the last album)


----------



## PetalToTheMetal




----------



## poopie

Sam Cooke is alive and well, living in Dallas and recording under the moniker of...


Leon Bridges. 

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=c0hXaQvwIgw[/video]


----------



## JoeTheStoner

i strongly believe this song could bring world peace.


----------



## foolsgold

[video=youtube_share;6-e3ywvBd5I]http://youtu.be/6-e3ywvBd5I[/video]

but mostly this [video=youtube_share;a_LfpbDnunU]http://youtu.be/a_LfpbDnunU[/video] stay tuned being the one that gets me the most


----------



## JackiePeyton

How r u doing Foolsgold?


----------



## foolsgold

[video=youtube_share;UMR_UbUQbc0]http://youtu.be/UMR_UbUQbc0[/video] coping just thank you jackie how about you ? read that your in a lot of pain at the minute ?


----------



## JackiePeyton

I'm in alot of physical and emotional pain
Not good at all


----------



## JoeTheStoner

u already know 











think i'll put a mix of similar themed songs together. can already think of nwa of course and lil boosie.

*searching through my archive and found this classic from the good doctor "The Day The Niggaz Took Over"


----------



## zombywoof

an absolute stunner i listen to while tripping


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## littlegypsymoth

Lovin' in my Baby's Eyes By Leftover Salmon with Taj Mahal off Nashville Sessions. (Originally done by Taj Mahal)... Also, anything by Railroad Earth I seem to be on a huge bluegrass trip right now.
Also loving 90's music, One Headlight by the Wallflowers and Karma Police by Radiohead.


----------



## rm-rf

+1 for Cop Killer!

I just saw Yob do back to back shows, 2 nights in a row, and cant seem to get them out of my head:






_One hundred thousand
Repetitions
Recite the mantra
Flowers unfold
Loosen the grip
Undo the fiction
Release the power
Trapped in the story_


----------



## PetalToTheMetal

Festering Sore - Chlorine for the Gene Pool


----------



## Blue_Phlame

If only the weather was rainier I'd be right along with his flow.





pl.ayli.st


----------



## Ziiirp

The song nobody home : 1:01:30

direct link to song : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LCEUwxjIr8=61m30s

Has at least 2 meanings. Each one is equally depressive. "Got a strong urge to FLY. But I got nowhere to fly to ..."

The song right after ("Vera") is also beautifully depressing. It is about the singer Vera Lynn, who wrote "motivational" songs during WW2. What an upright, honest and nice girl she was ...

Roger Waters is genial lyricist.


----------



## Ziiirp

Best song of all time. No doubt.


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

^ I love Pink Floyd :D


----------



## Bigfeely123

Hepcat - Country.

 It's from the movie Glory Daze. (Both a great song & movie.) Check them out man.


----------



## cj

Passion pit- take a walk


----------



## teenagetragedy




----------



## Mysterie




----------



## CosmicG

Plmar- lateralus and aenima have been playing in my head for years now can't get enough.
Just getting getting into nine inch nails and can't stop listening to the downward spiral album. I have The Slip but haven't even listened to it only because I just cannot get enough of the downward spiral. I'm not ready!!! Is that electronic?
I also love Pink Floyd Animals is one of my favorite albums of all time.


----------



## PetalToTheMetal

Hot fiyah


----------



## JoeTheStoner

listening to this...





while watching this...


----------



## Ninae




----------



## zombywoof

another great album i never tire of listening to


----------



## TurnBlue1989




----------



## TurnBlue1989




----------



## zombywoof

one of the best albums ever made in imho it is one i would take to a desert island for sure


----------



## Leegrow




----------



## CosmicG

Cake album Comfort Eagle. This helps keeps my spirits up during those long stressful days at work.


----------



## cj

Chance the rapper- acid rap. Best rap album I have heard in a long long time.


----------



## 3jane

Alt-J- An Awesome Wave. Totally and happily addicted.
[video=youtube_share;rVeMiVU77wo]http://youtu.be/rVeMiVU77wo[/video]
[video=youtube_share;NpdGqWB8QJc]http://youtu.be/NpdGqWB8QJc[/video]


----------



## zombywoof

another classic






01 Alone Again Or 0:00
02 A House Is Not A Motel 3:19
03 Andmoreagain 6:46
04 The Daily Planet 10:08
05 Old Man 13:33
06 The Red Telephone 16:35 
07 Maybe The People Would Be The Times Or Between Clark And Hilldale 21:25
08 Live And Let Live 25:00
09 The Good Humor Man He Sees Everything Like This 30:30
10 Bummer In The Summer 33:40
11 You Set The Scene 36:04


----------



## cj

K flay west ghost 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=aykLO36DQhQ


----------



## China Rider

a month ago my opinion of the smashing pumpkins was pretty low even though i was actually indifferent/unknown

today i can't think of an album that rocks harder than Gish, god damn i can hear so much influence


----------



## ChickenScratch

Lolz.  N00b


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

crimsonjunk said:


> K flay


word.


----------



## China Rider

ChickenScratch said:


> Lolz.  N00b


i've been discovering music outside of my pocket lately and it's painfully filled of coming of age propaganda

i'm listening to the album methodrone by brian jonestown massacre and this song just fucked up my night, it sounds like it should be on 'loveless'
[video=youtube_share;xN5ZDuVX1H8]http://youtu.be/xN5ZDuVX1H8[/video]


----------



## zombywoof

couldnt get the original but this is just as good


----------



## Ninae

Just discovered this marvel. Seedy life romanticised. Good drug music. 






Intriguing vocalist too.


----------



## ChickenScratch

China Rider said:


> i've been discovering music outside of my pocket lately and it's painfully filled of coming of age propaganda
> 
> i'm listening to the album methodrone by brian jonestown massacre and this song just fucked up my night, it sounds like it should be on 'loveless'
> [video=youtube_share;xN5ZDuVX1H8]http://youtu.be/xN5ZDuVX1H8[/video]



I'm proud as fuck of you right now brother China.  Listening exclusively to jambands is no way to go through life


----------



## China Rider

ChickenScratch said:


> Listening exclusively to jambands is no way to go through life


going through life without ever obsessing over a jam band or few for a few years is a much worse way to go through life
the reason why i enjoy this burst of fresh music is because i can relate it in one way or another to the guitarists from moe. and the king of guitar bob weir( i feel like so many guitarists i like were influenced by weir, even though chances are they've never heard him)

i love the electric guitar and don't trust white dudes who don't

loud rhythmic sonic riffs soaked in distortion is how i like mine done, this album is a decent example of that:


----------



## snortmdma




----------



## zombywoof

very good album here


----------



## zombywoof

guitar heaven


----------



## JoeTheStoner

happy saturday =)


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Ninae

Made some more effort to dig into music history, and although I've never liked Queen, I love the beginning of this. Looks like he's channeling Thom Yorke (or the other way around).


----------



## Treefa

Johnny's version is G-rated, but don't read mine if your sick!


Yeah, I taught the beef and potatoes how to FRY, FRY, FRY
But before I eat, you know I'll smoke and get HIGH, lord i'll get high,
Don't you know by the time i'm done it'll be (bum bum bum bumb country climb up bass-line) too late to try,
Lord  I'll just be shittin' on the pot until I die!

Fucked up my flow a little latter in the verse (no pun!) but man, if it gets any better than this, man i'd punch Jerry Garcia in the glasses, just so he'd punch min


----------



## zombywoof

well worth a listen a nice gentle introduction to in my view the most talented musician of the 20th century and who will be remembered up there with the likes of beethoven and mozart in the future.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

HTRK - Psychic Lilac [2014] [EP]\01 - Psychic Lilac.mp3


----------



## ethnocat55

Sneaker Pimps (artist) Becoming X (album).


----------



## kaya_9

[video=youtube_share;Yjxu2EY6Td4]http://youtu.be/Yjxu2EY6Td4[/video]

Listening to him again lately-will be in DC next week..alas


----------



## zombywoof

one of his best albums in my opinion and the title track i just love





Natural Mystic 3:25 
So Much Things To Say 3:08 
Guiltiness 3:20 
The Heathen 2:33 
Exodus 7:30 
Jamming 3:30 
Waiting In Vain 4:13 
Turn Your Lights Down Low 3:40 
Three Little Birds 3:00 
One Love / People Get Ready 2:50


----------



## Pharcyde

been on a Donovan kick lately
and the 2 Tone stuff i have


----------



## JoeTheStoner

heard this on the credits of looking s2e08 tonight woo it's awesome


----------



## quiet roar

Pharcyde said:


> been on a Donovan kick lately
> and the 2 Tone stuff i have



Noice!!

I was listening to Barbarbaj (sp?) just a little over an hour ago - such a cool song. And Just Can't Stop It (The Beat) is one record that gets packed more than any other whenever I play out.

Currently listening to Bill Callahan (Smog) more than anything else.


----------



## Pharcyde

quiet roar said:


> Noice!!
> 
> I was listening to Barbarbaj (sp?) just a little over an hour ago - such a cool song. And Just Can't Stop It (The Beat) is one record that gets packed more than any other whenever I play out.
> 
> Currently listening to Bill Callahan (Smog) more than anything else.




I was.always into ska. Since i was a wee lad. Punk as well. But i always enjoyed the 2tone stuff the best


----------



## Tryptamino

Been feelin Papadosio pretty tough lately, their first album, _Observations_, particularly


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## quiet roar

Pharcyde said:


> I was.always into ska. Since i was a wee lad. Punk as well. But i always enjoyed the 2tone stuff the best



Me too. The Beat(or part of them) are actually coming out here soon. We have heaps of Brits here so usually once a year we'll get The Beat, The Specials or a combination of both touring.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

i spent the last 5 minutes debating if i should make a new thread just for this video...


----------



## Kevlarrrrr

crimsonjunk said:


> Passion pit- take a walk



I never stop being obsessed with that song


----------



## sharpmetalmulisha

Lately I have been infatuated with one of my favorite albums ever after reading about how The Thirteenth Step by A Perfect Circle was written about he effect drugs have on users lives, as well as varying perspectives, such as those by he addict, the friends and family, those who do not understand, as well as the substance itself. I also read that it was the death of Alice in Chains member Layne Staley, which inspired Maynard James Keenan to write many of the albums songs. Its an awesome record , as many of the songs are open to various interpretations. 

Another album that focuses on addiction recovery and how the 12 steps changed his life, was written by a local rapper out of Phoenix, Arizona who goes by the stage name of "Famouz" and can be found on Reverbnation under his stage name or D.Cramer. Good stuff from the underground.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

JoeTheStoner said:


> i spent the last 5 minutes debating if i should make a new thread just for this video...


i listened to this song like 300 times over two days back when you posted the soundcloud link. fun to hear it again. and a marketing campaign also being the product is 100% supernatural.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ LOL only 300 !?!? ;p amusing to see/read what a divisive song it is. i get people like to debate, critics have to say something, i just feel kinda bad when people can't just enjoy a catchy ass pop song that sounds like its from the future.


----------



## Rachella666

Opeth - blackwater park


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

that looks tasty


----------



## zombywoof

a brilliant album


----------



## Psychonauticunt

Long-time favorite of mine, but lately I've played it to death. Can't get enough.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

this speaks to me.


----------



## foolsgold

last patrol and the re imagining of last patrol milking the stars 

both albums are a return to form for monster magnet in a big way 

https://youtu.be/3yvfjPGVOIo?list=PLYiD706OL4GFvMDW4Naqo6r1RK0la_ClL Stay Tuned (Even Sadder)

https://youtu.be/zgpsvUg7DA0 I Live Behind The Clouds (Roughed Up And Slightly Spaced)


----------



## malakaix

I only just discovered the post-rock genre a couple of years back and feel like i've been missing out something chronic.

Smashed through the entire discography of God is an Astronaut, went on to find This Will Destroy You and now i'm currently cycling through a band called Russian Circles, not so much a song/album but i am totally addicted to this genre.. and i'm trying to find as many similar bands as possible.

EDIT:

Ok im officially addicted to this Album, what an epic treat to the ears..


----------



## ThinWhiteDuke23

I've been addicted to everything Blondie for weeks now haha.  In particular their album "Autoamerican".  It is my favorite Blondie album, not one bad song on there. I do wish the song Susie & Jeffrey was on it though.  That song was the b- side to The Tide is High (which was released before the album came out in Nov. 1980).  The song was actually on the album's cassette release as track 7., in between the songs Go Through It and Do the Dark.


----------



## BrassEye

Oh god, this one. 10 minutes wisely spent.


----------



## zombywoof

remember going to see them in the whitla hall just after this album came out and the set was pretty much this album which i really need to get on cd as i wore the tape out decades ago






and i do feel this album was their best work and it was all downhill after this.


----------



## ThePharmacist4925

Everything by "Brand New" they are an awesome band. Every album is different, dig in. They are a mysterious bunch, but deep.e


----------



## zombywoof

get the folk out


----------



## zombywoof

a must


----------



## kytnism

the beatles - real love






...kytnism...


----------



## teenagetragedy

new punk-pop duo. love


----------



## foolsgold

sleaford mods and monster magnet at the minute

https://youtu.be/3yvfjPGVOIo Stay Tuned (Even Sadder)

https://youtu.be/JIFKCAZE7jQ Hallelujah (Fuzz And Swamp) monster magnet

https://youtu.be/V2mU6pDuuZE End Of Time (B-3) monster magnet 

https://youtu.be/P85nllVV8ig Jason and the Taliband - Sleaford Mods

https://youtu.be/AO3dSJepYs8 No Paradise For Me MonsterMagnet

https://youtu.be/jyo1Oxh598Q The Duke (Full On Drums 'N Wah) monster magnet

https://youtu.be/RyADFdo6H3g Milking The Stars monster magnet

https://youtu.be/6jEcMZ8XANc Three Kingfishers (Live) monster magnet

https://youtu.be/S1RN0Kz7Mz0 Sleaford Mods - The Wick 2014 live 

Setlist
Middle Men
Jolly Fucker 
A Little Ditty 
Mc Flurry
Jobseeker
Tied Up In Notzz 
Fizzy 
Routine Dean 
Tiswas 
The Corgi 
Donkey 
The Wage Don’t Fit 
The Six Horsemen 
Pubic Hair Limited 
£5.60 
Tweet Tweet Tweet

https://youtu.be/P3rqL45kF9I Wack it up Bruv - Sleaford Mods


----------



## kytnism

this youtube compilation of the best of pearl jam 1991 - 2004. its almost 3 hours long, but is well worth the listen. 






...kytnism...


----------



## foolsgold

^^ nice 

https://youtu.be/L8Jm19BXjFk Monster Magnet - Powertrip ( Full Album) this album is a must for anyone into tripped out stuff


----------



## rm-rf

Primordial | Where Greater Men Have Fallen


----------



## JoeTheStoner

criminally underviewed


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

teenagetragedy said:


> new punk-pop duo. love


kids these days have overcomplicated rebellion. nice to see someone reminding them of what's really cool -- smoking. along with nose rings, debasing religious figures, and baggy tshirts. been listening to it since posted -- thanks teenagetragedy -- but checked the video out for the first time today. it's embracing that unfledged concept of cool we have from like age 12 to 14. right before the ability to drive warps us. love the coarse, young female vocals. like a soft-spoken brody.


----------



## rm-rf

Lunar Dunes | Galaxsea


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## CosmicG




----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

Heavily addicted to Nujabe's Metaphorical music.


----------



## effingcustie

can't stop listening to lil kim's first album, especially this track.  most underrated 90s hip hop album IMO


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## zombywoof

a fantastic album for anyone listening to zappa for the first time i reckon and for me as good as any of his works


----------



## zombywoof

this is another oustanding album for me


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I can't get enough of The Hollywood Undead right now and the last two album especially:
*Hollywood Undead - Letters From the Underground and Day Of the Dead*


----------



## incaseofaburglar

Sufjan Stevens - Carrie & Lowell !!!


----------



## zombywoof

another psychedelic gem


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

*Been listening to Lindsy Stirling - Shatter Me over and over today. It is one of my favorite songs and I love the video*


----------



## quiet roar

HTRK have recently released their Marry Me Tonight, LP so that has been getting played a lot at the roar residence, lately. 

Pony Face did the same thing with their Hypnotized album, and I'm thrashing that one, too.

Lastly, I recently discovered Tav Falco's Wild & Exotic World of Musical Obscurities and I am loving it!


----------



## zombywoof

I was on the 1p-lsd on saturday night when i came across this band on my ipod which i had never listened to before and it was just fantastic. It does sound  a lot better while tripping but its nearly as good while straight

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYcIAqCuswY - Gary Walker & the Rain-Magazine Woman

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PaSAT0dYUM - Gary Walker & The Rain - The Sun Shines

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7d-uCWqpmI - Gary Walker & The Rain - Doctor Doctor

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhlC1fUZUO4 - Gary Walker & the Rain-I Can't Stand To Lose You

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpXbowIb8QY - Gary Walker & The Rain - Market Tavern

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-flOCa8cQ9Q - Gary Walker & the Rain-Spooky

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=caPD5tauwJo - Gary Walker & the Rain-Take a look

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WlkSw2ss20 - Gary Walker & the Rain-The View

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVyEg-GkV_M - Gary Walker & The Rain - If You Don't Come Back

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bn1akaMWwk - Gary Walker & The Rain - Thoughts Of An Old Man

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JkyPGhCOXY - Gary Walker & The Rain - Francis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQLH3fsuH6Q - Gary Walker & The Rain - I Promise To Love You

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2keUyF2jvE - Gary Walker & The Rain - Whatever Happened To Happy


----------



## zombywoof

some more heavy psych


----------



## JoeTheStoner

giorgio moroder production. brill


----------



## marley g




----------



## laugh

omg are you for real ^ google oxford dictionary - search 'poser' - you will find a picture of berner

need to dig out and dust off natty dread again


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

*I've listened to the latest album by Anathema, Distant Satellites, almost daily for a week.*


----------



## JoeTheStoner

http://christopherowens.bandcamp.com/track/another-loser-fuck-up


----------



## Pharcyde

Wavves- demon to lean on
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tnJXGlAUKqE


----------



## liftedgift

and


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

I've been listening a lot to LSD and The search for God's self named EP in The last few days. Great shoegaze album, too bad these guys haven't made an LP yet


----------



## marley g




----------



## Rachella666

Tryptamine*Dreamer said:


> *I've listened to the latest album by Anathema, Distant Satellites, almost daily for a week.*



Great album, great band xxx


----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## chitownskag

Idk why but I can't stop listing to As I lay Dying recently. The song My Only Home. I  don't listen to music this heavy.


----------



## Simple Hatred

I can't stop listening _ "*A Sombre Dance*" _by *"*_*Estatic Fear"*_


----------



## marley g




----------



## zombywoof

just got back into this band again after so many years. maybe a little cheesy but they could write and play some good tunes


----------



## Bluesbreaker




----------



## gibby_420

Just got another vinyl copy, the one I bought when I was a kid got ripped off about 5 years ago...


----------



## zombywoof

- Moondog - Moondog







1 - Theme
2 - Stamping Ground - 2:34
3 - Symphonique #3 (Ode to Venus) - 5:13
4 - Symphonique #6 (Good for Goodie) - 11:04
5 - Minisym #1 - 14:01
6 - Lament I, "Bird's Lament" - 19:47
7 - Witch of Endor - 21:30
8 - Symphonique #1 (Portrait of a Monarch) - 28:00


----------



## nuttynutskin

Really diggin Mushroomhead at the moment. Had been a while since I'd listened to them...






Morning's gone
Echoes of dawn
Shaking my soul
All but done
Delirium
The rain with the cold
With nowhere to go

(Love destroyed this body figureheads and lies
Have i survived)

Nowhere to go

(we've been brought here for a reason
Be it fate, or internal treason
Souls will be saved,
Or mutiny's waged,
As we plead for something to believe in)

Ringing doubt
Full of ways out
Of something to hold
I errode
Fade like cologne
Shrink inside as i departe the throne

(Love destroyed this body figureheads and lies
Have i survived)

With nowhere to go

(Love destroyed this body figureheads and lies
Have i survived)

One by one til we are all alone

(have i survived)

Nowhere to go

(Love destroyed this body figureheads and lies
Have i survived)
Breathe yet I
Can feel the knife
Widening this great divide
Confession of a fallen king
I'd do almost anything
Die to be your everything!)

If i could end this waking dream
Escape through a scream
And feel i'd won some way
Wade through this dark decay
Welcome an early grave
And put my heart away
To start another game
Its getting old
With nowhere to go

(Hollow hides
From life's embrace
Echoes siren,
My displace
My patience lies
Beside my faith
Denial behind this painted face)

All alone
More than you'll know

One by one til we are all alone

(Love destroyed this body figureheads and lies
Have i survived)

With nowhere to go

(Love destroyed this body figureheads and lies
Have i survived)

Shrink inside as i depart the throne

(have i survived?)

Nowhere to go

(Love destroyed this body
Have i survived)

One by one til we are all alone

With nowhere to go [x2]
Theres nothing left to lose
Do what we have to do.
What do we have to prove... to you?
Theres nothing left to lose
No where to go


----------



## zombywoof

fantastic album


----------



## zombywoof

have this cd playing in car continuously, does the wifes head in but i love it


----------



## liftedgift

chitownskag said:


> Idk why but I can't stop listing to As I lay Dying recently. The song My Only Home. I  don't listen to music this heavy.



Been listening to them for months while i workout. I can never really listen to metal otherwise.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

That one no longer fits, now it is this. Either someone else is fucking me over or I am telling myself lies from the future. Anyway, fuck the world. Let it die.






I'm being told it was auto-saved. Not so sure about that. Or if it was just autosaving my text at the exact instant and there it went again!


----------



## Pharcyde

Its summertime and Best Coast has new music so im addicted to that atm


----------



## zombywoof

pure magic


----------



## zephyrhigh

nuttynutskin said:


> Really diggin Mushroomhead at the moment. Had been a while since I'd listened to them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning's gone
> Echoes of dawn
> Shaking my soul
> All but done
> Delirium
> The rain with the cold
> With nowhere to go
> 
> (Love destroyed this body figureheads and lies
> Have i survived)
> 
> Nowhere to go
> 
> (we've been brought here for a reason
> Be it fate, or internal treason
> Souls will be saved,
> Or mutiny's waged,
> As we plead for something to believe in)
> 
> Ringing doubt
> Full of ways out
> Of something to hold
> I errode
> Fade like cologne
> Shrink inside as i departe the throne
> 
> (Love destroyed this body figureheads and lies
> Have i survived)
> 
> With nowhere to go
> 
> (Love destroyed this body figureheads and lies
> Have i survived)
> 
> One by one til we are all alone
> 
> (have i survived)
> 
> Nowhere to go
> 
> (Love destroyed this body figureheads and lies
> Have i survived)
> Breathe yet I
> Can feel the knife
> Widening this great divide
> Confession of a fallen king
> I'd do almost anything
> Die to be your everything!)
> 
> If i could end this waking dream
> Escape through a scream
> And feel i'd won some way
> Wade through this dark decay
> Welcome an early grave
> And put my heart away
> To start another game
> Its getting old
> With nowhere to go
> 
> (Hollow hides
> From life's embrace
> Echoes siren,
> My displace
> My patience lies
> Beside my faith
> Denial behind this painted face)
> 
> All alone
> More than you'll know
> 
> One by one til we are all alone
> 
> (Love destroyed this body figureheads and lies
> Have i survived)
> 
> With nowhere to go
> 
> (Love destroyed this body figureheads and lies
> Have i survived)
> 
> Shrink inside as i depart the throne
> 
> (have i survived?)
> 
> Nowhere to go
> 
> (Love destroyed this body
> Have i survived)
> 
> One by one til we are all alone
> 
> With nowhere to go [x2]
> Theres nothing left to lose
> Do what we have to do.
> What do we have to prove... to you?
> Theres nothing left to lose
> No where to go


 this!!!


----------



## Bella Figura

*Going retro:*






courtesy of Sammy G


----------



## marley g




----------



## DickJohnson

Chance the rapper - Acid Rap


----------



## marley g

[video=vimeo;55228502]https://vimeo.com/55228502[/video]


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## SKL




----------



## marley g




----------



## ladydove

Grounds for divorce - Elbow 

I have always really enjoyed this song especially on my ipod during a walk!


----------



## zombywoof

maybe not as good as their forever changes album but not much in it


----------



## marley g

this album is so tite


----------



## ladydove

[URL="https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=JODKEqp4nYI] Ray Lamontagne - I still care for you [/URL]


----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## marley g




----------



## ladydove

Jeff Buckley - I know it's over (The Smiths Cover) 

I pretty much will always prefer a cover over the original when this heartthrob is singing. Looks like I am spending the evening with the Buckley blues


----------



## alasdairm

^ i saw him live. easily one of my favourite concerts ever.

your link goes to "_Jeff Buckley & Elizabeth Fraser - All Flowers In Time Bend Towards The Sun_" by the way.

alasdair


----------



## marley g




----------



## marley g




----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## spacejunk

[video=youtube_share;k5hy-1mpClY]http://youtu.be/k5hy-1mpClY[/video]


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

*Because I am the real Jeff the Killer!*





*Because it is about to be The End Of the World as We Know It!*


----------



## StudebakerHawk

I can't stop playing WEATHER REPORT  -  " Heavy Weather "  , [ and a couple of other WR albums ..... oldies , but timeless music , imho ...


----------



## Pharcyde

Wavves new album


----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## flip future




----------



## awinehouse

Roxy Music - In Every Dream Home A Heartache.

Creepy as fuck delivery and subject matter for the early seventies....


----------



## Asclepius

'Creepy' my ass, [lightweight...rolls eyes in admonition] You've obviously never been acquainted with Phil Collin's floating head.  Laughter, makes reality it's bitch.


----------



## Asclepius

Fucking awesome tune. One that will hit you in the heart, one day.


----------



## NeighborMike




----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## conscious-observed

Young Thug- Oh Lord
PeeWee Longway- Chasin
Young Thug- Pacifier
Glass Animals- ... entire ZABA Deluxe album


----------



## nuttynutskin

TEMPTATION'S WINGGGSSS!!!


----------



## Green Bean

Lately this song has been on repeat for me. The album is great too. 
The Hell-Everybody Dies


----------



## ChickenScratch

James McMurtry - Complicated Game


----------



## Speed King

The Fugs first album. Good shit!


----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## Pink Pigeon

Flying Saucer Attack - Instrumentals 2015 (first proper album he's released for 15 years)

Forgot to mention but Sunburned Hand of the Man's album Jaybird is always on the playlist.


----------



## Jesabelle

Counting Bodies Like Sheep to the Rhythm of the War Drums- A Perfect Circle
I adore this song.


----------



## ThinWhiteDuke23

Extremely addicted to Roxy Music's Manifesto.  Such a great album and my favorite from them. The album has to be the most distant and cold album I've heard.

The first half is perfect, especially Still Falls the Rain and Stronger Through the Years.  The second half is great too with Ain't That So my favorite.

This is my go to album when I'm on opiates/opioids.


----------



## Lifter

Ive been so busy putting beats together for my boy who is coming up. . Haven't listened in a minute.  Right now this second I'm bumping a Lil boosie free style


----------



## Mysterie




----------



## life_drugs_peace




----------



## Pibolar




----------



## Speed King

Boris the Spider by The Who


----------



## crunchyplanets

Tool- third eye.


"See, I think drugs have done some good things for us, I really do. And if you don't believe drugs have done good things for us, do me a Favor: go home tonight and take all your albums, all your tapes, and all your cds and burn em. 'Cause you know what? The musicians who've made all that great music that's enhanced your lives throughout the years...
Rrrrrrrrrrrrreal fucking high on drugs. "
--Bill Hicks

"Today a young man on acid realized that all matter is merely energy condensed to a slow vibration. That we are all one consciousness experiencing itself subjectively. There is no such thing as death, life is only a dream, and we are the imagination of ourselves. Here's Tom with the weather."

"It's not a war on drugs, it's a war on personal freedom. Keep that in mind at all times."
-- Bill hicks.

love the beginning.  =P


----------



## unearthlyn

Days N Daze- The Oogle Deathmachine
lyrics are AMAZING and the odd sound is addicting i love it so much


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

it's creating some controversy because people say it sounds like lana's Without You.


----------



## Pibolar

unearthlyn said:


> Days N Daze- The Oogle Deathmachine



Fuck yeah man. Just discovered Days N Daze and I love them!


----------



## nuttynutskin

ROCK AND ROLL GAS STATION!!!


----------



## smackydowners

st. vincent - st. vincent (this is the best album of last year imo)


----------



## smackydowners

regina spektor - what we saw from the cheap seats


----------



## Felonious Monk

I don't why but I can't stop listening to this song


----------



## Speed King

Why can't I link videos on mobile. Anyway,28,000 days by Alicia Keys.


----------



## Johnnygonzo

Godluck and good speed. By weed eater.


----------



## Johnnygonzo

Hello Mr. Krinkle. How are you today?


----------



## Speed King

Hello all. As long as this thread keeps rollin', I'll keep posting. My soundtrack/playlist varies quite a bit.
Anyway, hope to add a few friends through this thread.
I'm in a Phish mood today, so to all my fellow phriends, Undermind by Phish is the song of the day.


----------



## Johnnygonzo

You enjoy myself.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

^
That's an excellent phish song but they played it when I first saw them in fall of 97.

I'm currently listening to Pet Sounds a lot.


----------



## chrisincville

I've just been playing the new Parkway Drive album pretty much constantly, if I'm not listening to EDM.


----------



## MrGrunge

Lately I've been digging into the new Hop Along album, "Painted Shut".  On one hand they're a fairly standard indie rock outfit, but on the other I think their frontwoman, singer/songwriter Frances Quinlin, really elevates the band to a whole new level.  Her vocals are incredibly acrobatic, and she really has a knack for creating powerful melodies, in addition to being a very vivid lyricist.  Honestly I think she might be one of the most badass women in the music industry, a really remarkable talent.  The album feels like a sophomore effort though, some of the songs don't feel as tight as others.  I think in a few years, with a bit more experience under her belt, Frances could really become one of the stand-out performers in the modern independent music scene, and I'm not just saying because I have a bit of a crush.... *cough*

The rest of the band is okay too, I guess


----------



## Nati

http://youtu.be/8h3t2h4NKPY

Doses and mamosas. Champagne and cocaine help to get me through.
Fuckin love this song


----------



## crunchyplanets

xx - The Intro.


----------



## SKL

A reminder that two of the most appealing instruments in pop music are acoustic guitar and female vocal.


----------



## DarkStarCrashes

these guys are incredible and are also great live


----------



## Speed King

Earth Blues by Jimi Hendrix


----------



## gkmc




----------



## smackydowners

that's a good album in your avatar, mr grunge. gotta love neutral milk hotel.

i like that portugal. the man too!


----------



## Speed King

smackydowners, that st Vincent  is awesome. I've liked her since I heard her on Saturday Night Live. In fact she just played a few months ago around where I live. I can't think yet, still waking up, so back to Phish. Maze and Its Ice are playing on heavy rotation in my head.


----------



## Bardeaux

I'm in dire need of a new band to obsess over. 

I'm tired of Nirvana. 
I'm tired of The Brian Jonestown Massacre.
I'm tired of REM. 
I'm tired of Neil young. 
I'm tired of the White Stripes.
I'm tired of the Black Rebel Motorcycle Club. 
I'm tired of Gary Clark JR.
I'm tired of the Black Angels.
I'm tired of Dead Meadow.

Surely there's something out there for me?


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Bardeaux said:


> Surely there's something out there for me?












these songs are just so darn catchy.


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

I'm kinda obsessed with coheed and Cambria tbh


----------



## Ninae

I like this. I hadn't heard it before but it makes me feel like I'm floating through space.








OM


I didn't like David Bowie before I was traumatized. I like him now.


----------



## crunchyplanets

Norma jean - sword in mouth, fire eyes.


Yeaaah,


----------



## Flower of Life

smackydowners said:


> st. vincent - st. vincent (this is the best album of last year imo)





JoeTheStoner said:


> these songs are just so darn catchy.



LOVE EM BOTH!  So darn velvety, crunchy, and catchy heheh.

Now this is what I was hooked on lately, could post more but eh just wait for my phenibut to arrive tomorrow and have a music listening sesh here heheh you will see lots of discussion from me around these parts, also been into Bosnian Rainbows and Awolnation as of late too sooo good.


----------



## Flower of Life

Not a PWD fan but I did have a secret crush on a few songs including this one from their new album Ire


----------



## Flower of Life

Oh ya how could I forget how addicted I've been to USS as of late too since recently discovering them


----------



## Flower of Life

Ok so Awolnation is on the mind oh yes indeedy


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## crunchyplanets

The weekend- hills

[video]https://youtu.be/yzTuBuRdAyA[/video]


----------



## eastern star

I've been obsessed with Hills too.


----------



## zombywoof

not a true album but a youtube list somebody made up but for tripping it is hard to beat





00:00-H.P.LOVECRAFT- Wayfaring Stranger
02:38-COMPLEX - norwegian butterfly
05:38-PEANUT BUTTER CONSPIRACY - The Market Place
09:35-LAGHONIA - Trouble Child
12:22-ROCK ISLAND - When I Was A Boy
14:27-AGINCOURT- When I Awoke
17:41-LOVE-a house is not a motel
21:03-ANDWELLAS DREAM- The Days Grew Longer For Love
24:53-JEFFERSON AIRPLANE-the last wall of the castle
27:33-HEADSTONE - those days
33:09-DOORS STRANGE DAYS - Strange Days
36:15-FALLEN ANGELS - Introspective Looking Glass
38:49-JEFFERSON AIRPLANE-rejoyce
42:47-FOTHERINGAY - the way i feel
47:26-SERPENT POWER -- Forget
51:00-COMPLEX - green eyed lucy
54:46-TIM BUCKLEY - PHANTASMAGORIA IN TWO
58:12-LOVE-alone again or
01:01:17-HUMAN EXPRESSION - every night [demo]
01:03:57-PRIDE - worthless pleasures
01:06:41-FALLEN ANGELS - Love, Don't Talk to Strangers
01:08:38-SERPENT POWER - Flying Away
01:13:02-PRIDE - song of the pirate
01:16:42-COUNTRY JOE & THE FISH-grace
01:23:39-PINK FLOYD - Set the Controls for the Heart of the Sun
01:28:58-COYNTRY JOE & THE FISH-bass strings
01:33:52-COUNTRY JOE & THE FISH-death sound
01:38:15-The West Coast Pop Art Experimental Band - Shifting Sands 
01:42:12-HUNGER - Mind Machine
01:45:46-JEFFERSON AIRPLANE-the ballad of you & me& pooneil
01:50:21-DEEP PURPLE APRIL 1969 -- blind
01:55:41-AFTERGLOW -- morning
01:57:42-PRETTY THINGS -The Sun [bonus track]
02:00:43-BEATLES MAGICAL MISTERY TOUR - Strawberry Fields Forever
02:04:39-THORINSHIELD - the best of it
02:07:10-Beauregard Ajax - Loneliness is a Sometime Thing - 1968 (vinyl)
02:09:31-QUICKSILVER MESSENGER SERVICE LIVE - fresh air
02:15:39-JEFFERSON AIRPLANE-White Rabbit


----------



## smackydowners

Flower of Life said:


> LOVE EM BOTH!  So darn velvety, crunchy, and catchy heheh.
> 
> Now this is what I was hooked on lately, could post more but eh just wait for my phenibut to arrive tomorrow and have a music listening sesh here heheh you will see lots of discussion from me around these parts, also been into Bosnian Rainbows and Awolnation as of late too sooo good.



st. vincent are absolutely class. but the self titled album from last year has not got one bad or even 'meh' song on the whole bloody thing if you havent heard it!


----------



## drifter187

yeRp

"blame it on my A.D.D."


----------



## Speed King

Volunteers by Jefferson Airplane 
Song. Hey Frederic

Grace Slick's voice shines on this one


----------



## CosmicG




----------



## Speed King

zombywoof said:


> not a true album but a youtube list somebody made up but for tripping it is hard to beat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 00:00-H.P.LOVECRAFT- Wayfaring Stranger
> 02:38-COMPLEX - norwegian butterfly
> 05:38-PEANUT BUTTER CONSPIRACY - The Market Place
> 09:35-LAGHONIA - Trouble Child
> 12:22-ROCK ISLAND - When I Was A Boy
> 14:27-AGINCOURT- When I Awoke
> 17:41-LOVE-a house is not a motel
> 21:03-ANDWELLAS DREAM- The Days Grew Longer For Love
> 24:53-JEFFERSON AIRPLANE-the last wall of the castle
> 27:33-HEADSTONE - those days
> 33:09-DOORS STRANGE DAYS - Strange Days
> 36:15-FALLEN ANGELS - Introspective Looking Glass
> 38:49-JEFFERSON AIRPLANE-rejoyce
> 42:47-FOTHERINGAY - the way i feel
> 47:26-SERPENT POWER -- Forget
> 51:00-COMPLEX - green eyed lucy
> 54:46-TIM BUCKLEY - PHANTASMAGORIA IN TWO
> 58:12-LOVE-alone again or
> 01:01:17-HUMAN EXPRESSION - every night [demo]
> 01:03:57-PRIDE - worthless pleasures
> 01:06:41-FALLEN ANGELS - Love, Don't Talk to Strangers
> 01:08:38-SERPENT POWER - Flying Away
> 01:13:02-PRIDE - song of the pirate
> 01:16:42-COUNTRY JOE & THE FISH-grace
> 01:23:39-PINK FLOYD - Set the Controls for the Heart of the Sun
> 01:28:58-COYNTRY JOE & THE FISH-bass strings
> 01:33:52-COUNTRY JOE & THE FISH-death sound
> 01:38:15-The West Coast Pop Art Experimental Band - Shifting Sands
> 01:42:12-HUNGER - Mind Machine
> 01:45:46-JEFFERSON AIRPLANE-the ballad of you & me& pooneil
> 01:50:21-DEEP PURPLE APRIL 1969 -- blind
> 01:55:41-AFTERGLOW -- morning
> 01:57:42-PRETTY THINGS -The Sun [bonus track]
> 02:00:43-BEATLES MAGICAL MISTERY TOUR - Strawberry Fields Forever
> 02:04:39-THORINSHIELD - the best of it
> 02:07:10-Beauregard Ajax - Loneliness is a Sometime Thing - 1968 (vinyl)
> 02:09:31-QUICKSILVER MESSENGER SERVICE LIVE - fresh air
> 02:15:39-JEFFERSON AIRPLANE-White Rabbit



Nice list. I've been listening to Jefferson Airplane , Volunteers album. The song "Hey Frederick" . Great song. Grace Slick's voice is great on this song.


----------



## zombywoof

Thanks check her out here she sure could sing


----------



## Flower of Life

Not sure if this is electronic, so any genre hounds please do forgive if you view this as electronic it has enough other influences to be in this section undoubtedly although it was a tough choice.

Anyone watching the new season of Fargo?  Totally love this song from the 3rd episode intro 






From the album sleeve the genre goes something like this: _"a fuzzed-out-educational-multi-cultural psych-rock-opera.... proto-psychedelic hip-hop with overweight drum beats and basslines"

_Yama is not to be confused with King Yama,






Do you believe in rebirth and karma errrr I mean enjoy the song as much as I do!


----------



## Drderms

Eminen when the music stops


----------



## Flower of Life

Drderms said:


> Eminen when the music stops



What happens when the music stops?

Do you know?

Truly, I am genuinely curious?






Nice live version


----------



## bingey

[video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=6W1ascMC5Js[/video]


----------



## crunchyplanets

Rebelution- fade away

https://youtu.be/kxLivJwk2OU


----------



## Pibolar

Elvis Depressedly - Madison Acid


----------



## zombywoof

pure magic




It really doesn't get much better than this


----------



## chrisincville

Been checking out Born of Osiris - Soul Sphere


----------



## drifter187




----------



## Flower of Life

chrisincville said:


> Been checking out Born of Osiris - Soul Sphere



Good stuff  Goes well with entheogenic compounds.






(Intro) All you have to do is just look around, it doesn't take much effort to realize that we have been misled. From our connections with one another, from our connection in our kinship with every living creature on this planet. They kill our own kind, for profit, for power, for resources, for control. They kill other living creatures for profit, for sport. We kill ourselves with drugs, self destructive behavior. We identify ourselves by the illusions, by vanity, and by the role that we play in the machine that enslaves us. This is insanity on a massive scale, and to this fabric of conformity some choose to blend, but I choose to detach.

BREAK! The more we look(the more we look!), and understand( and understand!),
We start to see lies everywhere! and get the feeling that we have been misled!
By illusions that constantly try to convince me of what to believe and tell me what I need!
To want to make you feel that all of this is real I know theres got to be something more than this.
All sense of reality, the truth is what I seek
And to this fabric of conformity some choose to blend but I choose to detach!
From this legacy! DETACH!
From this lunacy! DETACH!
From this apathy! DETACH!
From this insanity! DETACH!
From this suffering! DETACH!
From this misery! DETACH!
At the point of no return! And there's no turning back!
I will not live my life ???? for the masses!
How can they justify who will live who will die who will suffer?
How do they sleep at night? To finally have to face consequences!
This is the chance we take! We have to know how to find true meaning!!
I made the choice to break from this cycle I must break from this herd!
Break free from this madness that's been crippling this world!
I must break from this cycle I must break free from this herd!
Break free from the madness that's been crippling this world!

No turning back! When I look back to the beginning
To see where this journey begins,
To see those planes crash in those two buildings,
I knew there had to be more than this!
The more we look(the more we look!) and understand(and understand!)
We start to see LIES EVERYWHERE! I know theres got to be MORE THAN THIS!
WE HAVE BEEN MISLEAD! WE HAVE BEEN MISLEAD! WE HAVE BEEN MISLEAD!
I know theres got to be more than this! (mix of quotes) DETACH!
This world wont defeat me its my life and I chose to detach!
From this conditioning!
DETACH! From all this suffering
Detach! From all thats in front of me (edit by Pawn Focker)
DETACH! From all thats been driving me (edit by Pawn Focker)
DETACH! From this apathy DETACH!
From this insanity DETACH!

All that we've known is just a game,
All we've been told is just a game,
The lies were sold, its just a game,
Its getting old, I know its JUST A GAME.

First Blood and Hatebreed.  I got a bone to pick.




zombywoof said:


> pure magic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really doesn't get much better than this



Very nice!  Magic indeed.....


----------



## zombywoof

Thank you Flower of life
This to me is one of the best albums to come out of germany.

Had this album on playing during my first al-lad trip and the way the music would wash through my brain was something else. Livable ways was the track which really blew me away.




Album Tracks:

1. Come Down To The Riverside (Stephan/Gross) (3'12)
2. Don't Forget Your Horse (Gross/Dr.Gassenmaier) (3'46)
3. Come Together (Lennon/McCartney) (6'00)
4. Together Jam (Kin Ping Meh) (4'54)
5. Livable Ways (Gross/Dostal) (8'02)
6. Day Dreams (Gross/Stephan/Dr.Gassenmaier) (7'32)
7. Very Long Ago (Wagner) (2'55)
8. I Wonna Be Lazy (Reichel/Dostal) (3'04)

Bonus Tracks:

9. Sometime (Wagner/Schmitt) (Single B-Side) (4'33)
10 Sunday Morning Eve (Mrozeck/Gross/Wroe) (Single A-Side) (3'58)


----------



## Mysterie




----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ nice find. i imagine a young michael jackson dancing to this ."honey machine" is def one the best band names i've ever heard.


----------



## JackiePeyton




----------



## StarOceanHouse

I've been playing Taylor Swift's *Speak Now* album on repeat the past couple weeks. 






I miss the old taylor


----------



## zombywoof

Now here are some real great danes best band ever to come out of denmark in my opinion . I really do love this band.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYR0zzsQdaw - BURNIN RED IVANHOE - second set


----------



## spacejunk

[video=youtube_share;CVW_Z8P2tys]http://youtu.be/CVW_Z8P2tys[/video]


----------



## zombywoof

My fav dylan album
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Mk18aPydAU&list=PLknidvzcLCREHmvxlHf0awYtjOM7t8Tvq


----------



## spacejunk

Blonde on Blonde is sublime indeed.


----------



## zombywoof

yes though desire is a close second for me as this song could be my fav of his 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhENzrnToiU - Black Diamond Bay


----------



## Stargazer

Mother Love Bone    My username is obviously due to this song....Love this band


----------



## vortech

I've had the lyrics to this song flowing through me the last couple days. I made the music video for this song back in 2008. Finished it 7 years ago this week. My past work has been coming back to me recently, still crystallized, and still feeling relevelant to the times. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJhSU03opY0
www.Supergalacticexpansive.com, their second album hits the message even more clearly. Check them out for some awakened flow.


----------



## One Thousand Words

Pretty much sums up any Tuesday after a big Saturday


----------



## zombywoof

back to this old classic again

Fleetwood Mac - Rumours


----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## zombywoof

Caravan - If I Could Do It All Over Again, I'd Do It All Over You (Full Album)





00:00 If I Could Do It All Over Again, I'd Do It All Over You 
03:08 And I Wish I Were Stoned - Don't Worry 
11:30 As I Feel I Die 
16:38 With An Ear To The Ground You Can Make It / Martinian / Only Cox / Reprise 
26:31 Hello Hello 
30:17 Asforteri 25 
32:00 Can't Be Long Now / Françoise / For Richard / Warlock
46:00 Limits 

Bonus Tracks 

47:37 A Day In The Life Of Maurice Haylett
52:43 Why? (And I Wish I Were Stoned)
57:06 Clipping The 8th (Hello Hello)
1:00:18 As I Feel I Die


----------



## chromos

Really enjoying Dylan's 6 CD *The Cutting Edge 1965-1966* - a load of different versions of songs I already knew at the time on the albums *Bringing It All Back Home, Highway 61 Revisited & Blonde On Blonde*
but sometimes with different tempo, instrumentation (acoustic v electric guitar) & often with slightly different words.


----------



## zombywoof

one of the first albums i heard when i first started getting stoned, and i will always love this album
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJe3dQ8haoU





SIMON AND GARFUNKEL GREATEST HITS

1-THE SOUND OF SILENCE 0:00:00
2-HOME WARD BOUND 0:03:05
3-I AM A ROCK 0:05:29
4-AMERICA 0:08:17
5-THE 59TH STREET BRIDGE SONG 0:11:43
6-EL CONDOR PASA 0:13:24
7-HAZY SHADE OF WINTER 0:16:30
8-WE'VE GOT A GROOVY THING GOIN 0:18:47
9-CECILIA 0:20:44
10-MRS. ROBINSON 0:23:31
11-THE BOXER 0:27:25
12-SCARBORUGH FAIR –CANTICLE 0:32:36
13-OLD FRIENDS, BOOKENDS THEME 0:35:43
14-FOR EMILY,WHENEVER I MAY FIND HER 0:39:34
15-BRIDGE OVER TROUBLED WATER 0:41:37
16-SONG FOR THE ASKING 0:46:28
17-AT THE ZOO 0:48:08
18-KEEP THE CUSTOMER SATISFIED 0:50:24


----------



## zombywoof

Wooden Shjips - Wooden Shjips (Full Album)


----------



## talkin2myself

NOFX - Punk in Drublic

It just makes me feel good, lifts my mood up in a minute.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bneGQhUNEGM

Linoleeeeeeeum! :D


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

Also really liking Breaking Benjamin and what I have heard of Three Days Grace


----------



## David Wooderson

BADBADNOTGOOD & Ghostface Killah

My favorite album of the year and one of 3 awesome albums put out by Tony Starks this year


----------



## zombywoof

The Who - Listening To You - See Me, Feel Me - Tommy


----------



## Pink Pigeon




----------



## Pink Pigeon




----------



## used tin foil

Steady Diet Of Nothing by Fugazi

probably my favorite album that isnt rap


----------



## Mysterie




----------



## BlackOrWhite

Snowgoons - The Hatred


----------



## crunchyplanets

My anxiety song.

Highly suspect - Mister Asylum

https://youtu.be/rbWq6osDBpA


----------



## JoeTheStoner

need more cloud rap imo


----------



## Mysterie

@^ thats so fking rad, she has the rite face/nonchalant expression for it aswell ;p. would be such a cool hobby to just surprise ppl with. 
--------
ive been re-listening coco-rosie recently and it still speaks to me alot. esp grey oceans album


----------



## zombywoof

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUxJQlOKj38


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Mysterie said:


> --------
> ive been re-listening coco-rosie recently and it still speaks to me alot. esp grey oceans album




have you heard their latest album that came out this year ? 

 i recall first hearing about coco-rosie from someone on bl, think it was mariacallas, just saw the video from 9 years ago in all 144p (yes 144p) glory lol


----------



## SKL

I totes have a thing and a half for Kathryn Calder
even on voice alone
Neko Case too tbh


----------



## bingey




----------



## hydroazuanacaine

only heard the song twice since discovering it 5 minutes ago, but i suspect i'm hooked. also, first music video to hold my attention since the taylor swift feat models video. 

found it thanks to tom mitchell and leomie anderson ...


*NSFW*: 



[video=vimeo;137246051]https://vimeo.com/137246051[/video]


----------



## JoeTheStoner

wicked dope tune and video.



hydroazuanacaine said:


> leomie anderson ...


GOODNESS ME


----------



## Speed King

beekr said:


>


Nice tune


----------



## zombywoof

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGTzMvXTUiY


----------



## Tahmsonmahsah

I have been listening to Goat - Commune, 24/7 for awhile now. Amazing psychedelic band from sweden. Best psych rock I've heard since Hawkind and Spacemen 3.


----------



## zombywoof

these albums here will really take you up a level while tripping


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## JadedTabs

Giant Tyler the Creator fan. I met him on October 9th. Terrific album.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

i'll never not think of this song during the holidays


----------



## PetalToTheMetal




----------



## Speed King

Run like an Antalope by Phish


----------



## BlueBull




----------



## hydroazuanacaine

always torn whether i should be post in this thread or the "great band ... just discovered" thread. anyway, i've been hooked on _Badlands_ by Halsey. my pandora station started playing Gasoline a while ago, and i thought it was catchy but didn't let myself like it because i thought it sounded immature. not thinking much of it, i never checked my phone when it was playing. when i heard people talking about Halsey, i thought i'd never listened to her. then one day i looked at my phone when Gasoline was playing, and that all changed. i listened to the album.

it is immature. and wonderfully moody. like Lana Del Ray, but not as elegantly so. a lesser lana meets Lorde, along with some other female alternative pop artists i've heard but can't name at the moment. she edges on being just a composite of what's already out there, but there must be an aspect of her music that's novel. because even though i can't put it into words yet, i am enjoying it ...


----------



## matteric27

"Master of Puppets" by Metallica...And since Lemmy Kilimister's untimely passing I've been blaring Motorhead's "Overkill"....


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Speed King

Beggars Banquet - Stray Cat Blues - Rolling Stones


----------



## JoeTheStoner

hydroazuanacaine said:


> it is immature. and wonderfully moody. like Lana Del Ray, but not as elegantly so. a lesser lana meets Lorde, along with some other female alternative pop artists i've heard but can't name at the moment. she edges on being just a composite of what's already out there, but there must be an aspect of her music that's novel. because even though i can't put it into words yet, i am enjoying it ...



just read this piece over @ fact mag http://www.factmag.com/2015/12/30/weird-pop-in-2015/ and it mentioned her and the track "new americana" 

then read this in an interview...


> But my 15-year old fans, Kurt Cobain, and Biggie are to them what James Dean or Marilyn Monroe is to [someone older].


def speaks to me, but damn... makes me feel old as fuck lol. 

will check out the album...


----------



## zombywoof

this is one album i really love

The Deviants - Disposable


----------



## zombywoof

Joni Mitchell - Blue (vinyl rip) full album


----------



## Pink Pigeon

I can be in any mood and this album just does 'it'





And to get the freak flag flowing...


----------



## zombywoof

Jazz is not dead
It just smells funny


----------



## quiet roar

Finally bought myself a copy of Renaissance by Q-Tip and have been listening to it constantly. Especially Manwomanboogie, FMD that Can-like bassline is amazing.


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Interpol 
Our love to admire (album)


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Jabberwocky

Junkiegirl23 said:


> Interpol
> Our love to admire (album)



What good taste my dear!


----------



## dxm231

The Contortionist - Language


----------



## detroitdope

march madness by future


----------



## PetalToTheMetal




----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

I'm seriously obsessed with Coheed and Cambria. That's almost all I listen to lately. 
Also holy shit this thread is still going! Nice.


----------



## The Network

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNkivNlkjj8&list=PLyImHm_bpA2V6Xz_BsZ17n7HyizIrbQl3

I like it, come at me.


----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## zombywoof

Another of my heroes gone


----------



## effingcustie

can't stop playing this one


----------



## Znegative

Misfits-She
Turbonegro-Prince of the Rodeo
Dead Kennedy's-Holliday in Cambodia
Death-see through dreams


----------



## weekend addiction

\

Love this song.


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Toy Dolls


----------



## spacejunk

The Holy Modal Rounders
[video=youtube_share;4Ax5R-R124Y]http://youtu.be/4Ax5R-R124Y[/video]


----------



## PetalToTheMetal




----------



## SKL

the Dylan-wannabe vibes are strong
and I heard it on a car commercial
but it's actually a pretty good song


----------



## zombywoof

forgot how good this album is


----------



## Znegative

*Turbonegro-Apocalypse Dudes*





_
I used to be such a money bumming boozer_


----------



## 2ndblondechild

❤Bush, my all time favorite band both records and live. Gavin and Chris(who took over lead guitar whenNigel refused to rejoin).I always loved them but with Chris, its a whole new level. Also great guys, all four. That's where I got my screen name, Alien "2ndblondechild" felt like velvet. " In had lots of olds aquaintences and romances so also love classic rock. Floyd, Zepppelin, Eagels, too many to count. Same goes for 90s rock GNR, AIC,  Nirvana, Mettalica ect.


----------



## 2ndblondechild

Almost forgot a current obsession I have with Adele!:D  Also an Eminem fan.


----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## tantric

Vampire Weekend Unbelievers


----------



## PetalToTheMetal

and





Both great albums!


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Speed King

Right now jamming Grateful Dead 8/4/76 Roosevelt Stadium. Great, classic Grateful Dead show. People, take a step back.


----------



## Bluesbreaker




----------



## weekend addiction

All she needed was some...


----------



## Bluesbreaker




----------



## Speed King

Dolly Dagger - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## spacejunk

^ nice

I've been listening to *Johnny Cash - At Folsom Prison *


----------



## Speed King

^ guys we're balling during that performance, from what I hear. Switching gears, Sleepwalker - The Kinks.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Pantera goddamnit


----------



## nuttynutskin

Bluesbreaker said:


>



Yusss \m/


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

God I'm in love with this album. 
I can't even begin to describe how it makes me feel. 






I have to listen to this on a combo of ketamine + speed, I'm 100% sure it would make me cry rivers.


----------



## Asclepius




----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## vortech

I know its crazy but i keep singing the various songs frim 'Don't Hug Me I'm Scared' videos. Easy to find on youtube if you have not been initiated.

"Whats your favorite idea!? Mine is being creative! How do you be creative? You just have to think, creatively!"


----------



## China Rider

tracks 1,2, 5, 9, 10, 12 and 16 are $


----------



## Blue_Phlame

*evacuating heaven (noise)*

not really addicted to, not really heard this before today, but it's what's playing right now and right now is all that matters and exists.

Cremation Lily - Velvet Pillow


----------



## Simple Hatred

ComfortablyNumb95 said:


> what's that song or album you can't stop listening to right now? For me it's In Absentia by Porcupine Tree. it's just so beautiful.


Can't stop listening to "Straight Through The Heart" by "Dio". It's simply awesome


----------



## GaryGlisten

*Deru "The Future Never Comes"*


----------



## thelung

Broken Social Scene - Self Titled 

great record!!!!!!


----------



## nuttynutskin

Been a while since I listened to these guys. Love the necronomicon tattoo.


----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## johnlesliemackie

everything featuring skepta n d double e. skepta's (relatively) new album 'konnichiwa' is on par with grime classic like boy in da corner, guns n roses, home sweet home, treddin on thin ice, and a few more essesntials


----------



## chelle216

Elliott smith XO always listening to it while getting ready


----------



## Asclepius

Slipknot meets 80's sell out - the children of the night...what sweet music they make...


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## China Rider

Scottish rock n'awesomeness from the late 90's


----------



## His Name Is Frank

I can't get enough of this band.


----------



## johnlesliemackie

lil durk - x2 and 21 savage x metro boomin - savage mode

oh, and jeremihs latest mixtape!


----------



## alasdairm

China Rider said:


> Scottish rock n'awesomeness from the late 90's


absolutely awesome!

alasdair


----------



## johnlesliemackie

[video]https://youtu.be/J_OhxcziVwY[/video]


----------



## JoeTheStoner

play at an accompany by the loudest of the loud. definitely favorite jam off the album

 * gah, she is so cool %)


----------



## Asclepius

Eric Clapton, Phil Collins, some black people and Jews.  No  known director or producer; but probably, New York, Jewish ish- You're welcome.


----------



## China Rider

spiritualized really does play the theme to a full blown war between 1849 cowboys vs 3532 aliens in this song...i fucking hate the harmonica but these mothers do it right
the lyrics speak honestly about being a junk dog, and the back up vocals/lyrics are hysterical




> Love in the middle of an afternoon
> Just me and my spike in my arm and my spoon
> Feel the warmth of the sun and the moon
> But I don't care 'bout you and I've got nothin'





> I think I can fly, *probably just fallin'*
> I think I'm the life and soul, probably just snortin'
> I think I can hit the mark,* probably just aimin'*
> I think my name is on your lips, *probably complainin'*
> I think that I have got it bad,* probably contagious*
> I think that I'm a winner baby, probably Las Vegas
> 
> I think I'm alive, *probably just breathing*
> I think you stole my heart now baby, probably just stealin'
> I think I'm on fire, *probably just smokin'*
> I think that I'm your dream girl, probably just dreamin'
> I think I'm the best,* probably like all the rest*
> I think that I could be your man, oh, probably just think you can








don't forget to check out Spacemen 3, everything good from rock music post 70's may not have happened without those spun out Scots


----------



## ramajamsam

Been obsessing over Stereolab, "Dots and Loops" & "Emperor Tomato Ketchup" especially...been digging into some old school music I got into thru my dad as a kid, Talking Heads & Television...obsessing over Grizzly Bear, "Veckatimest" & "Shields"...

Currently listening to Gonjasufi's new album "Callus" for the first time, definitely gonna be obsessing over this for a while (he's an interesting artist since he fits into both the "electronic" & "non-electronic" boards here - lots of electronic production elements but he also plays his guitar & sings & the main style I'd say is dark psychedelic rock)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

beat ham af


----------



## Asclepius

Forgive  me if I've repeated this but I have OCD so...im kind of immune from judgement


----------



## GaryGlisten

SPOTLIGHTS...  TIDALS
particularly tracks 3 4 and 5


1. Intro 00:002. Walls 01:563. The Grower 07:494. Hover 15:105.To The End 21:496.Joseph 29:41﻿


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## ramajamsam

L'Orange & Jeremiah Jae "The Night Took Us in Like Family", L'Orange & Kool Keith "Time? Astonishing!", Mr Lif "Don't Look Down" are my biggest obsessions currently


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

nuttynutskin said:


> Been a while since I listened to these guys. Love the necronomicon tattoo.


My nigga.
Lately I've been listening to The Money Store and NO LOVE DEEP WEB a lot.
Good shit.

Anyways, the album I'm currently addicted to is In The Aeroplane Over The Sea


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Tryptamino

im loving the album midnight snack from homeshake. a wonderfully stoned sound.

[video]https://youtube.com/watch?v=4Io_qjpaNRk[/video]


----------



## JoeTheStoner

no lie i've been dabbing and dabbing to this for the last hour


----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## Cream Gravy?

^"five, four, three, one! OFF BLAST!"

Thanks for that


----------



## JoeTheStoner

dabbin to this all afternoon IF YOU AIN'T ROCKIN WIT THE SQUAD THEN IT'S FUCK A...


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

Tryptamino said:


> im loving the album midnight snack from homeshake. a wonderfully stoned sound.
> 
> [video]https://youtube.com/watch?v=4Io_qjpaNRk[/video]



Nice.
Reminds me of this song (the whole album actually)


----------



## coelophysis

I've been revisiting The Shins discography a lot lately.. Also The Spinto Band is pretty fun to listen to.
Still jamming Belle & Sebastians latest release, some really good songs on there.


----------



## zombywoof

amazing album


----------



## xstayfadedx

I've been addicted to this song for awhile and not to mention Lauren is an amazing musician (so is Al) and friend


----------



## Cream Gravy?

^Dude, if that's at a university... fuck man, they got hella records!!! The radio station at my school just had ~10000 CDs, booooorrring. We had a turn table but I never bothered using it for the air. Too much effort, with transitions and all. Making a playlist on my ipod made it much easier to segue into the next block of tunes.

zombywoof, thanks for that album. Good stuff!

The Eagles have been stuck on repeat for me this week - one of my fav's from them:


----------



## JoeTheStoner

this song makes me so happy


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Cream Gravy?

Keep the gems coming zombywoof


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## JoeTheStoner

i never really fuck with snoop on the album tip except for doggystyle obvs. but this was by far the best off his no limit debut.






cover makes me miss my rottweiler growing up. fuck, why did i have to think about my dog!   see you in the next life, all dogs go to heaven while were at RIP NATE DOGG  /me sniffles


----------



## GaryGlisten




----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ hell yea

man, something about this while puffing on dank OG. plus thinking back when i use go to down there for USC / sports arena shit with my dad. GOOD TIMES!

west coast is in the house / leave that trappin in the south (much love to the south tho ;p )


----------



## Felonious Monk

Been super into Townes Van Zandt since I watched Heartworn Highways a few months ago.

This song too:


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Throwing Copper by Live is an album I've been listening to a lot these past few months. I remember being a young ass kid listening to the album in my parents' car, to this day the nostalgia is deep with this album.


----------



## CyborgZero

major tom-peter schilling
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1Hs2AQwDgA


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Danny Brown - Atrocity Exhibition !


----------



## cj

Just rediscovered my love for this album.


----------



## airdusters

2 Hours worth of psychedelic drone bliss with an eastern tinge
I like to listen to this when I've stayed up for too many days on speed and things start getting weird 8(

Pelt - Ayahuasca


----------



## CyborgZero

police on my back - The Clash
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hHUdW1N3v8


----------



## Drug_User

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tr8uesBowS4

Can't stop listening to this while on shrooms


----------



## anxietykills

*HOTEL and LOVE STORY by yelawolf*


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

Really loving this


----------



## Cream Gravy?

^Mmmm yes.


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## Amaraline

Currently, System Of A Down's Mesmerize, and KMFDM's Xtort. Different genres, but they both kick ass.


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## BigOlBuddhaBelly

nuttynutskin love that song! The 90's squeezed into a few minutes haha.  I can't help but love this guy, feel like he might be in high school though..doesn't matter I guess


----------



## Loozer_Magnet

Falling in Reverse..  Because I'm an asshole and I love Ronnie Radke..


----------



## JoeTheStoner

o0ouUu cookin up summer in the winter


----------



## Speed King

Can't help it,  but any late 70's version of Shakedown St or Dancing in the Streets. Also early 90's The music never stopped all by The Grateful Dead.


----------



## swilow

So good.


----------



## Bella Figura

^ nice - Songs Our Daddy Taught Us is one of my all-time favourite albums.


----------



## RDP89




----------



## Asclepius




----------



## swilow

Bella Figura said:


> ^ nice - Songs Our Daddy Taught Us is one of my all-time favourite albums.



For some reason, I especially love the fact that the brothers were allegedly not close. Something cool in how perfectly their voices harmonised, and nothing else.  

Fuck, I love the music of the early rock period, such as this. Its so perfectly written.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ as do i. glad my dad has a huge collection of it on vinyl.

every now and then a shawty lo song comes up on my random playlist and i get sad thinking about recent passing. such a crazy beat.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

can't think of a better snl performance tbh. well maybe ashlee simpson...


----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## ShroomySatori

Totally the new post-hardcore album Prey by Planes Mistaken For Stars. They are my favourite band and went on hiatus for 10 years, before coming out with this beautiful sickness. Ever since I listened to them they were broken up, it really surprised me when they got back together and their new stuff is amazing. beautiful album artwork too!! I don't even know what song to choose, every one is awesome. 

Also, a little Macklemore admittedly %)


----------



## ShroomySatori

RDP89 said:


>




You got me hooked on this one.


----------



## ShroomySatori

RDP, thanks! You got me into some new music. I really really want to learn this one on guitar soon. I love it a lot, great track. It helped me get the anger out too when I very nearly relapsed on dilaudid earlier today after 8 days clean time. Thanks man... I'm gonna love learning this one. Didn't realize I triple posted lol... fuck sorry ladies and gents.


----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## zombywoof

well worth a listen or two


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I've been hooked on this classic band from mexico. 99% of their songs are about love but the music is on point.






pretty funky bass


----------



## nuttynutskin

Never saw this coming...


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## JoeTheStoner

i'd prefer crystal meth > mdma rn tbh.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

this thanksgiving i am thankful for g-g-g-g-unit.






u chasin these bitches instead of chasin your paper ?  u a sucka for love nigga i'm money makin o0o0ouuuuu


----------



## ShroomySatori

This is so badass it's actually comical. But the guitarist died this year of cancer unfortunately.


----------



## Asclepius




----------



## ShardHunter

I devoured Beyoncé's _Lemonade_ when it first dropped (_Hold Up_, _Sorry_, _Daddy Lessons_ and _Sandcastles_ are without equal). Right now, I'm so irked at how much I like The Weeknd's _Starboy_. I keep repeating it's because of Daft Punk. I just discovered Kaleo's _Way Down We Go_. Outstanding. His voice is edible. I also really like Bishop Briggs' _Wild Horses_, _River_ and *especially* _The Way I Do_.


----------



## ShroomySatori




----------



## mrgg




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## JoeTheStoner

somehow i wake up at 5am, smoke weed all day, yet i don't get tired... /me \_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Speed King

^^didn't that guy bang his cousin? I'm sure plenty of people on here, have done that  

Anyway, Stone Temple Pilots - Thank You

1. Vasoline
2. Down
3. Wicked Garden
4. Big Empty
5. Plush
6. Big Bang Baby
7. Creep
8. Lady Picture Show
9. Trippin' On A Hole In A Paper Heart
10.Interstate Love Song
11. All In The Suit That You Wear
12. Sex Type Thing
13. Days Of The Week
14. Sour Girl
15. Plush(Acoustic Version)

Track 6 wakes me up in the morning !!

Edit: Anything by Phish or Grateful Dead also.


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

I got so much music both in physical and digital format that I'm catching up to stuff past 2006 these days, the last Sick Of It All album is amazing, a lot better than the 2010 album. The song 2061 is a kick behind the head of old school hardcore with modern production, stuff that SOIA has been doing since their second LP, but still none of 'em are the same really. Anyway, if there's a lyrics thread, that one hits home pretty hard too, now I want to buy their anthology DVD with 30 years of live footage from different eras and a new EP, one talking about how Sanders was screwed from the rigged DNC primaries, I'll listen to it when I finally listen to "Last Act Of Defiance" that came up in late 2014. I haven't been listening to music since I hung up my guitar 4 years ago, didn't realize I was depressed, only the smallest dose of Trimipramine is bringing my soul back and this song is bringing it back, big time.


----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## Speed King

Fucking mobile. Anyway, I'm jamming Ramones Mania. Fucking awesome.


----------



## Mysterie

this little ep is pretty outstanding , i guess its balam acab's side project?

https://soundcloud.com/32jnqwn/sets/sitting-alone-in-a-dark


----------



## Asclepius

nuttynutskin said:


>



Ah, Nutty...always sweet.


----------



## Asclepius

I worry about liberalism. Disappoint with this crap.


----------



## Asclepius

nuttynutskin said:


> Never saw this coming...



Seriously, lovely melody, mate. Beautiful tune. 

Them feels, are very sweet, eh? 
Juxtaposed with action, they got to be - otherwise they are empty rhetoric.


----------



## Asclepius

An awful bastardisation  lol but if you can't tear apart that you love, psychologically, then you haven't built the strength to love it.
No room for flimsy shite in life - it's far too harsh.


----------



## Cream Gravy?




----------



## Asclepius




----------



## Mysterie

nu xx is happy :')


----------



## Delsyd

The new Childish Gambino album, "Awaken, My Love"


----------



## Asclepius

JoeTheStoner said:


> i'd prefer crystal meth > mdma rn tbh.



haha yes.


nah, I trust depression over stims, anyday. There's more wisdom of  integrity and will involved in squeezing your experience out of being a miserable asshole (once you can climb out of it, or have the capacity to clamber out of it;with help, that is); than that of being a deluded asshole. 'Science'.


----------



## Speed King

Bulls On Parade-RageAgainstTheMachine


----------



## Asclepius

Mysterie said:


> nu xx is happy :')



Surprisingly good. The beats temper the twee vocals - nice juxtaposition.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Asclepius said:


> haha yes.
> 
> 
> nah, I trust depression over stims, anyday. There's more wisdom of  integrity and will involved in squeezing your experience out of being a miserable asshole (once you can climb out of it, or have the capacity to clamber out of it;with help, that is); than that of being a deluded asshole. 'Science'.



i had to re-read that a few times, but totally dig it. wise words .


----------



## Bluesbreaker




----------



## Pibolar

_Really_ been digging this guy's music recently. Very unique and a great storyteller. Check it out I hope you guys like it as much as I do.


----------



## Mysterie




----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## Delsyd

Ween - live at Stubbs


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION




----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## RDP89




----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

Always loved that video nuttynutskin, even as a kid, I was attracted to dark and/or creepy art.


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## Rob.zilla

Speed King said:


> The albums are permanaty set to shuffle, but song wise, "Dancing in the streets" by the Grateful Dead, specifically the version on Dick's Picks, Vol. 33: Oakland Stadium, Oakland CA, 10/9/76 is perminately playing in my brain.



 dicks picks.  for me nothin gets me grooving like a lil shakedown street.  widespread panic's cover of sittin on the dock of the bay's playin now tho :D


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

Didn't know these faggarios Thursday still existed, I listened to them a bit when they were underground, like in 1999-2002 when they were legit screamo, right now they've become what everyone else still alive from that wave started by Avenged Sevenfold and when AFI's musicians all left the band except the singer, stopped being a hardcore punk band, were no longer Asking For It but "A Fire Inside". So deep. When a band changes musicians entirely they should change name, especially when they change direction so drastically. I'm now afraid to say I like AFI, because people will not be thinking of 90's AFI. Just send me back to the 90's please.


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Speed King

*I fell behind. New to me, but I dig these guys*

[video]https://youtu.be/4ImL9tpjS5U[/video]




I swear I did this correct. Anyway, this is Pigons playing ping pong. F U


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

Are they eating pizza too?

Yeah, I'm getting this kind of "belgian" youtube link if I right click on the video and copy url...only search results are pasted correctly here, copying the link to something you wanna share from a search.


----------



## spacejunk

[video=youtube_share;O3adXwLVIaY]http://youtu.be/O3adXwLVIaY[/video]


----------



## Cream Gravy?




----------



## zombywoof

pity about the ads though


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Gotta love QMS; I bought one of their records at the local vinyl shop (Just for Love) on a whim because the artwork was far out, and it lead me to many, many more great tunes


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

Heh, Crass. They had zero musical talent, even if they hold the record for the longest punk song (21 minutes something, NOFX got to 18:47 or something with The Decline). But their art and lyrics although serious were pretty funny. Propagandhi kept that aspect in their stuff, although the art is sometimes very gruesome, the inside of Potemkin City Limits being basically a graphical description (drawings) of how pork is fed, killed, processed etc.






Funny how the song PCL is actually on the album that came after, I guess they didn't finish it on time for the album itself in 2005, that's from Supporting Cast(e) in 2009.


----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## JoeTheStoner

drippin sauce just halfway in culture... can it get better ?


----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Asclepius

^Sweeetness.


Phil Motherfuckin Collins. 

Lost numbers=lost souls.%)


----------



## Asclepius

nuttynutskin said:


>



from that, comes this; when you realize your sweet self (Satirical meaning - it.is.beautiful).


----------



## Speed King

"Psycho Dasies" by the Yardbirds.


----------



## Asclepius

Delsyd said:


> The new Childish Gambino album, "Awaken, My Love"



I've quoted the wrong quote but nevertheless...your 'live, Ween album' is a great recommend -saved it for good times 
...thanks!


----------



## SKL

fine yall, just don't let anyone tell you Elvis wasn't on some epic shit;

first, a song about one bad ass chick—






(_n.b._, "polk sallet" ≠ "_pork_ sallet (or, _salad_)" ≠ "polk _salad_," the latter of which, viz., unprepared _Phytolacalla am._ spp., should be known to the interest of the Bluelight perusing public, as toxic, although not as far as I can tell psychoactive; although, allegedly people have died after having tried to consume "_polk salad_" after Elvis or the earlier singers/recorders of this song, i.e. the plant which is deadly without proper preparation, and needs only boiling, or whatever, to render it "_polk sallet_," fit "for human consumption" in Appalachia although consonant with perhaps only the nutritional needs of the _Lumpenproletariat_ that is invoked here.)

also; an acoustically lesser but still great and perhaps in some ways better performance, especially recommended for persons coming for a more jam-centric and/or rockist perspective than I; is, coming in the beginning of the heart of his post-honorary-FNB, post-secobarb-and-biphent, Vegas Elvis years, although before terminal paranoiac fat-Elvis set in.





^jump @ ~[spoil]+3:26[/spoil] or so for a (video) laugh but don't, really, the song is worth it

the latter video really shows his triumphs not as only the pop-country-r&b-fusion-rock-heavenly-choir singer of all time, but, seriously underrated, probably by the metre of post-1950 GoAT, as bandleader and showmaster, that I can't even really think of analogues to; yes, the Dead, of course, as reflected in my heritage, my avatar and years of my life but as a single star of all that in one, no, not really on a level, although of course in a rather different band organization—few odd iterations of _Terrapin_ or _Blues for Allah_, or future retrospectives,excepted—entirely different personnel and acoustics and and style and form/_Gestalt_ although not always alll that afar in genre—some of the jammier parts of the _Polk Sallet Annie_ do almost have a _Europe 72_-ish feel, yes, later same year, although I'd hardly call it derivative or anything. the King was, well, the King; the paisley-skull-rose psychedelic-allahs were what doesn't need explaining, if you give a shit; but the royal prerogative is a thing…


----------



## Wolfsangel 88




----------



## spacejunk

SKL said:


> fine yall, just don't let anyone tell you Elvis wasn't on some epic shit;
> 
> first, a song about one bad ass chick—
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (_n.b._, "polk sallet" ≠ "_pork_ sallet (or, _salad_)" ≠ "polk _sallet_," the latter of which, viz., unprepared _Phytolacalla am._ spp., should be known to the interest of the Bluelight perusing public, as toxic, although not as far as I can tell psychoactive; although, allegedly people have died after having tried to consume "_polk salad_" after Elvis or the earlier singers/recorders of this sogn, i.e. the plant which is deadly without proper preparation, and needs only boiling, or whatever, to render it "_polk sallet_," fit "for human consumption" in Appalachia although consonant with perhaps only the nutritional needs of the _Lumpenproletariat_ that is invoked here.)
> 
> also; an acoustically lesser but still great and perhaps in some ways better performance, especially recommended for persons coming for a more jam-centric and/or rockist perspective than I; is, coming in the beginning of the heart of his post-honorary-FNB, post-secobarb-and-biphent, Vegas Elvis years, although before terminal paranoiac fat-Elvis set in.



heh, thanks for that. i wondered what polk salad was.  assumed it was pretty much what you said - some wild growing weed that poor folks in the south would eat in hard times.  
didn't know it was potentially toxic -  that's interesting, and adds a dimension to my interpretation of the lyrics.  like she's the real-deal, not some wannabe poseur badass chick
fucking great lyrics.   
love the little asides at the end of the choruses, like "wretched, dispiteful, straight-razor totin' woman. lord have mercy."

i never really listened to the Elvis version before - but i always loved the original version by Tony Joe White.
the version linked to there is a little different to the one i'm familiar with - it's the same take, but has no brass section.  i wonder if the horns were overdubbed on at a later date or part of the original recording that got cut in that mix?


either way - my absolute favourite part of the original tony joe white version is the last couple of bars of the song, where suddenly he jumps on the crybaby pedal and the guitar gets all freaky and wild.
i'm usually not too much of a fan of wah-wah/crybaby pedals (except when hendrix and ron asheton used them) - but that final little climax in the song is l

but credit where credit's due - i dig that version.  it's a wild recording.  the band have some killer r'n'b chops without it being that sort of cheesy virtuoso playing that puts me off these sort of acts in this era.
i just watched this version as well (from Live in Las Vegas 1970 ) - and i gotta say, Elvis does a fantastic Lux Interior-esque mic-swallow at about 1:52 min (just after delivering the line i quoted above about the straight-razor totin' woman).
he looks absolutely wired out of his skull (but strangely calm, eh  but again, it's not bad at all.


except...if you look at 2:44min in to that video, and elvis pull a little lyric cheat-sheet from his pocket!  i can relate, because i'm terrible at remembering lyrics onstage if it's a cover (but not if i've written it, strangely enough).   haha, naughty naughty elvis.


===========================================

To totally change the pace, i go through phases of listening to to this song several times in a row, because the first - sometimes the second - listen just isn't enough.
it happened today.

pretty fucking long way from elvis, but when it comes to music, i think the more eclectic the better.

this band, the magnetic fields, are one of my favourite bands, and i'm really looking forward to hearing the new record when it comes out.
this is from their first record though, released in 1991


----------



## SKL

yeah, all of those "in Concert" Elvis (and other) recordings are matrix-composites, sometimes from entirely different performances (videos, too, you can tell by looking at the number of buttons on his suit, even when the theater set up is virtually the same) but really are some feats of production on par IMO with some of the best Grateful Dead live recordings, although the production style is of course different as is the ambience, the type of and post-production use made of crowd noise, etc.; but considering that both of the clips I put up (one audio only and with one video) are probably from perhaps even three or more performances spliced together you're talking about some seriously virtuoso _producership_ in addition to a kickass backing band, and, well, fucking ELVIS)


----------



## Speed King

Roger the Engineer by The Yardbirds.  " I ain't done wrong " . Shit. Their entire catalog!


----------



## stinkfoot




----------



## Wolfsangel 88




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Wolfsangel 88

_Albion, I see you now, once noble, high and fair,_
_Your greatness gone, your wealth dispersed, as empty as the air,_
_What wasting sickness struck so at the flesh beneath the skin,_
_Took might and honour at a stroke, and withered from within?_


----------



## zombywoof

This is one of my fav live albums of the man though its only the first cd of this album




some really nice guitar work on this


----------



## SKL

(archive.org link: *3/1/69*)

I've probably posted this before.

This is my favorite. Bar none. My go-to. Early as hell but certainly a peak for that period, and most of my favorites are in the first five years as the Grateful Dead properly or so.

Listened to this shit so much that every note is just _there_, you know?


----------



## Cream Gravy?

^Hey thanks for that SKL. There's so many concerts that I'm having trouble finding what to listen to at times, often just resorting to Dick's Picks (which works out usually, they offer better sound quality) but I'm always up for a good concert recommendation.


----------



## Bella Figura

Never did get into the Dead, it's all Hawkwind loving this side of the pond.

If you had to recommend an album to start with?


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Cream Gravy?

Bella Figura said:


> Never did get into the Dead, it's all Hawkwind loving this side of the pond.
> 
> If you had to recommend an album to start with?


What really turned me onto the Dead was their studio album _Blues for Allah_; however, many will tell you that you only truly like the Dead if you hear their live music. For that I really, really, really enjoy the second disc of _Dick's Picks Vol. 16_, it's a great section of a concert they played at the Fillmore Auditorium 11/8/69. _Europe '72_ is also a quintessential live album and I'd say it would give you a broader picture of their music. I highly recommend frying on acid when you listen to them also because that's really what made the connection for me. Some people don't need that, but I did. Now I listen to them sober, drunk, on anything really hahah.

 All of their music is darn good but one can only realize that once they've already fallen in love with a smaller portion of their music; then of course some only like certain time periods. My old roommate is obsessed with 1965-69 when it comes to the dead and he kinda cringes if I turn on some late 80s dead.

I'd also recommend checking out documentaries about them, I watched the Bob Weir documentary on Netflix (_The Other One_) a while ago and it really kicked my interest into high gear.


----------



## SKL

Bella Figura said:


> Never did get into the Dead, it's all Hawkwind loving this side of the pond.
> 
> If you had to recommend an album to start with?



live shows, reallly;the above and 5/8/77 are good places to start (this show six years or so after, in the exact same venue, is pretty cool, with a different band composition and slightly different style); as are the live-albums _Europe 1972_ and _Live Dead_; we were actually just having this very discussion over in The Grateful Dead Appreciation Thread.

Album-wise, though, _American Beauty_, _Workingman's Dead_, _Aoxomoxoa_, and a few others are genuinely worth a listen, but IMO, it is really, really, all about the live shows and all the more so when you're actually there, where I wasnt in 1969, obviously, but did see a handful of real Grateful Dead shows in my teens (one of which was terrible largely due to Jerry being doped out of his mind and Bobby drunk and spun out way too much) and shittons of newer incarnations of the band later on (particularly Phil; I've very rarely seen a Phil show that was bad because of Phil being off, TBH, and especially being intoxicated, although he can definitely play spun; but leave it to Bob fucking Weir. Love the guy but still.)


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Asclepius

An old one I found in the car but has been cathartic - a release of tension for me lately.


----------



## zombywoof

really nice is an understatement


----------



## Asclepius

A smiths Compilation...whose name I know not of but...


----------



## Asclepius

A smiths Compilation...whose name I know not of but...


----------



## Bella Figura

SKL said:


> live shows, reallly;the above and 5/8/77 are good places to start (this show six years or so after, in the exact same venue, is pretty cool, with a different band composition and slightly different style); as are the live-albums _Europe 1972_ and _Live Dead_; we were actually just having this very discussion over in The Grateful Dead Appreciation Thread.
> 
> Album-wise, though, _American Beauty_, _Workingman's Dead_, _Aoxomoxoa_, and a few others are genuinely worth a listen, but IMO, it is really, really, all about the live shows and all the more so when you're actually there, where I wasnt in 1969, obviously, but did see a handful of real Grateful Dead shows in my teens (one of which was terrible largely due to Jerry being doped out of his mind and Bobby drunk and spun out way too much) and shittons of newer incarnations of the band later on (particularly Phil; I've very rarely seen a Phil show that was bad because of Phil being off, TBH, and especially being intoxicated, although he can definitely play spun; but leave it to Bob fucking Weir. Love the guy but still.)



Sweet thanks for those man, will check them all out xx

I know what you mean about live shows over albums, I was like that with Nirvana - mostly because they hadn't put that much recorded material out so the live shows or bootlegs were always full of gems / rarities / or just insane energy in their performances which didn't come across so much at times on albums. Although as they got bigger and bigger their later shows turned into a bit of a snore fest as they just went through the motions / Cobain dealt with worsening addiction / etc etc


----------



## quiet roar

Lately, I'm really digging the new Cash Savage and the Last Drinks record, One of Us.


----------



## spacejunk

I've been listening to a lot of Townes van Zandt lately.
This song in particular is just really perfect; lyrics, melody, beautiful finger picking guitar.

[video=youtube_share;f_MOwV2iWjw]http://youtu.be/f_MOwV2iWjw[/video]


----------



## Cream Gravy?

I am so damn melancholy today.


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## Jabberwocky

Recently got introduced to this band Algernon Cadwallader. Aside from having a name that is almost impossible to remember, I'm really into it. Totally hits the spot for those caP'n Jazz sounds.


----------



## -=SS=-




----------



## SKL

*Album* in this case. Nas's 3rd record, _It Am…_, which, in a genre prone to one-hit wonders and transient fame, that he put out not only an ill sophmore record but one fater that, proved that Nas was here to stay, the true king of N.Y. after Big.

The first track above has some personal salience for me. The second (the last on the album) is just ill as fuck. The whole thing is, really, start to finish. A masterpiece. Sophomore etc hip hop records have a tendency to suck. Not Nas.


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## ShroomySatori




----------



## Zuda

Fuck Me Like You Hate Me





Love the melancholy sound here.


----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## malakaix

Going back through all my post-rock bands, Russian Circles - Geneva. Christ this album was incredible.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

proud to say i've always been a birdman fan lol... stunna MUSIC! this dude is gonna be 50 still rappin about the same shit cause  i like money bitch!

*yo, this beat fresh af tho frfr. real talk ain't stop bumpin this shit since like i been on heaaaaaa stunna music!!!


----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## JoeTheStoner

bout to turn up @ 7am lol


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## ShroomySatori




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Cream Gravy?

^Always good stuff zombywoof. Never stop groovin' %)


----------



## vaginafruit

Damnation-Opeth or Rogue Taxidermy-Days n Daze.


----------



## LoveMeSomeCake

Im OBSSESED "with life is short" by Ski Mask "The Slump God"


----------



## Lostntired

I'm smartphone illiterate so I don't know ow how to post it here, but my fav album is Darkside. Don't let that fool ya, I listen to everything!


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## zombywoof

this album will not disappoint


----------



## kaya_9

Saw JGB and the Dead a shitton in late 80's early 90's...so glad to have seen the Master...best times everrr


----------



## Cream Gravy?

^Ain't you a lucky sonuvabitch? I'm hoping to go see Bob Weir perform in April if I can afford it and I'm not busy. Never seen any of the Dead in person.


This shit is stuck in my head:


----------



## kaya_9

Cream Gravy? said:


> ^Ain't you a lucky sonuvabitch? I'm hoping to go see Bob Weir perform in April if I can afford it and I'm not busy. Never seen any of the Dead in person.



Yesss suhhh....Lucky in more ways than one, that's for sure...See 'em while ya can! 

~~~~~

One of the best DJ's out there.....Love this entire album






heh...just saw this was non emd ...fux' it

here's anothern' then


----------



## zombywoof

this a beautiful wee album here if you like a bit of trippy jazz rock


----------



## Noodle473

Experimental Pre-Psychic TV work recorded in part by Genesis P Orridge (not Genesis the band)


----------



## zombywoof

really nice album


----------



## kaya_9

got'dayummm....I just love watching some true musicians jam....best time ever


----------



## Kittycat5




----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ real recognize real. morrissey d4L

motivation . fr joint got me wantin some pancakes rn, would drive n' cop but TOO LIT tbh. fuck the police. %)


----------



## Speed King

Machine Head - Deep Purple and Presence - Led Zeppelin.


----------



## zombywoof

Always love some deep purple Speed King


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## treezy z




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## quiet roar

^^ I just discovered that band/album and it's great! Nice one.


----------



## Mysterie




----------



## OpenGtuning

Humble pie - Black Coffee. Album version great. Live performance on Old Grey Whistle test makes me nearly orgasm. Steve Marriott's voice is sooo good.
Also Black Crowes with Marc Ford playing lead. If I could choose one player to sound like it would be him when he played with Rich Robinson. 
I used to think their album 'Southern Harmony and Musical Companion was a way of life. Haha then you grow up.


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## kaya_9

They are great live...Getting ready to be @Red Rocks at the end of April...damnitttt!


----------



## zombywoof

this album is very aptly named you may find


----------



## JoeTheStoner

savage! trill shit mane. can't wait for boopac.


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## ~kira~

Just played "some Chords" by Deadmau5. Some think his music sucks and drags out. I personally love his work, and I feel like its a life journey to another world or something spiritual.


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Asclepius




----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## zombywoof

this is truly a great album


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## zombywoof

i am really loving this album at the moment


----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## treezy z

Edai 600 - all about my mula


----------



## Cream Gravy?




----------



## Asclepius




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Asclepius

Been listening to Mark Lanegan but I have not the focus to listen to one artist, unless they are very varied. So a mixture of artists. I find it difficult to commit to one.






Collaborations are SO much more fulfilling, imho. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHZovvTWr88


----------



## Asclepius

An oldie but a lovely one


----------



## Cream Gravy?




----------



## RDP89




----------



## alasdairm

Asclepius said:


> Been listening to Mark Lanegan...


mark lanegan is one of my favourite male singers. i love screaming trees...

alasdair


----------



## Asclepius

Old song. New problem. I like solving problems.


----------



## Asclepius

alasdairm said:


> mark lanegan is one of my favourite male singers. i love screaming trees...
> 
> alasdair



His resonance is beautiful on the ear, eh! 

Found that the music on the new album drowns it, and unfortunately doesnt complement it, imho, which is unfortunate.

This album though.


----------



## Asclepius




----------



## Asclepius

RDP89 said:


>



Thanks for that. Brought me back


----------



## Anonymous Dissident

The album Idle Will Kill by the band Osker


----------



## JoeTheStoner

on ths


----------



## Asclepius

^ Imma actually going to try to watch that at the weekend. Never saw it and always wanted to. 
Cant beat the sensual/erotica  of 80s/90s, movies.


----------



## KneelB4Doom

DNA- Kendrick Lamar and Swing My Door- Gucci Mane have been loopin.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Asclepius said:


> ^ Imma actually going to try to watch that at the weekend. Never saw it and always wanted to.
> Cant beat the sensual/erotica  of 80s/90s, movies.



dude, you have no idea... i was obsessed with beatrice dalle when ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inside_(2007_film) ) came out. i watched everything she was in i could find. of course betty blue.. and the soundtrack... you have no idea how much your post made me smile~!

and yea "those" movies from 80s/90s ... magical.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

I like how the lyrics in this song have stuff like "Designated driver takes the keys to my truck". Modern rap music seems to gravitate towards 'driving fucked up is cool'. 

He also references Slick Rick which is neat cause he borrowed the beat. Different times man...


----------



## KneelB4Doom




----------



## Asclepius

JoeTheStoner said:


> dude, you have no idea... i was obsessed with beatrice dalle when ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inside_(2007_film) ) came out. i watched everything she was in i could find. of course betty blue.. and the soundtrack... you have no idea how much your post made me smile~!
> 
> and yea "those" movies from 80s/90s ... magical.



She is incredibly beautiful and is an amazing presence on-screen.  TBF, 'Zorg' was pretty special too and their chemisty on screen was electric.

Last movie I saw her in was 'Trouble Every Day'. Got the impression that she's been ruled out of many films apart from horrors because of her physical aesthetic...very unfortunate.

Glad you liked my link, though Joe, mate.  We've bonded on BL with cheesy 80's erotica. Worse things have happened, eh!


----------



## Asclepius

Cream Gravy? said:


> I like how the lyrics in this song have stuff like "Designated driver takes the keys to my truck". Modern rap music seems to gravitate towards 'driving fucked up is cool'.
> 
> He also references Slick Rick which is neat cause he borrowed the beat. Different times man...


----------



## JoeTheStoner

yo, hella godo jams on this page! 

pick any track on rebel heart. i'm so glad madonna has been in my life since i could remember (  desperately seeking susan ) dopest pop star and still still doin it


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Not sure if I've posted this before, but it's fuckin' awesome:


----------



## Fire&Water

FLA said:


> This song was peaking in the US when I was a senior in high school. Yes, I'm old as fuck. I really like the bridge leading into the climax. The drumming is solid. Paul Rodgers voice is clear and strong. Paul Kossof's playing just moves me at the moment for some inexplicable reason. It's just straight-ahead wailing, no frills. Maybe it reminds me of my naive youthful optimism at the time. I was tripping frequently around this time and a song like this could put me right immediately if things were starting to go sideways



One-o-the best F'n bands ever!


----------



## Fire&Water

https://youtu.be/U4vHLTYb6gE

You gotta be a fan of Deep Black Purple!!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

i feel so lucky to see this. mike tyson gets me so hype on iconic... this mah shit!


----------



## PhenethylTrypta

*"Harmony" from 'Elephants at the Door' by Dumbo Gets Mad*

Italy gets it...


----------



## Asclepius

^ Sweet.


----------



## JackiePeyton

Mindless Ones - Monster Magnet


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Speed King

Fire&Water said:


> https://youtu.be/U4vHLTYb6gE
> 
> You gotta be a fan of Deep Black Purple!!



I just played the Perfect Strangers album yesterday. Very nice band indeed.


I am currently enjoying "Mephesto and Kevin" by Primus.  The whole South Park Cheif Aid album was great, but this song is my favorite on album and also IMO one of the best Primus songs in general.


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## Scourge Of Africa

WHAT IS THIS cover of The Spinners' hit I'LL BE AROUND & RETURN OF THE MACK by MARK MORRISON.


----------



## Asclepius

JackiePeyton said:


> Mindless Ones - Monster Magnet



That brings back memories.


----------



## Asclepius




----------



## -=SS=-

Just found this recently, bootleg copy. Echoes by Pink Floyd is my #1 song, probably always will be. This is "The Return of the Son of Nothing", which is basically pre-Echoes work in progress with a different opening verse and slight variations. I actually prefer the different opening lyrics, think it fits much nicer.

"Planets meeting face to face
One to the other cried, how sweet!
If endlessly we might embrace
The perfect union deep in space

Heaven might this once relent
And give us leave to shine as one
Our two lights here forever, one light blended

And in that longing to be one
The parting summons' sound is drawn
I see you've got to travel on
And on and on, around the sun"


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## szuko000

Love this band between the instruments and singers voice coupled with the dark lyrics, I love every song they make. They tend to lean on the slower emotional side of stuff, usually failed relationships forgotten past all that stuff, often say it makes me nostalgic for a time i never experienced... Songs not about this but always reminds me of trying heroin for the first time and what it was like realizing the mistake after i set fire to my previous life. Hearing her sing it live was, haunting to say the least.

"I walk out to the edge of the lake,
Eyes following the water 
As it washes my convictions away.
He stops me when I’m starting to pray.
He says,
“Intuition is awakening suspicion.”
He says,
“My tradition is the art of superstition.”
I wake up in the light of the fire,
Eyes burning like the ashes
In submission to the heat of desire.
He tells me not to preach to the choir.
He says,
“This condition is a slow decomposition.”
He says,
“My religion is the practice of sedition.”
He says
He says,
“Intuition is awakening suspicion.”
He says,
“My tradition is the art of superstition.”
“This condition is a slow decomposition.”
He says,
“My religion is the practice of sedition.”


----------



## Asclepius

^ Got to love the drum machine with a Cindy Lauper undertones. 

Been stuck on SoM of late. Failing at being 'current'.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

smoke out to this


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Jay Z is so literally old lol, I heard him interviewing on NPR and I think he was talking about being a kid back in the 70s; my dad was a kid in the 70s 

Edit: Oh it says Juicy J, my bad


----------



## JoeTheStoner

this https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tom_Ford_(song) one of my fav jay songs

Tom Ford responded favorably to the song saying, "Who would not be flattered to have an entire Jay-Z track named after them? I mean, come on, it's pretty rare that something like that happens. It's a kind of validation of one's work, as it means that one has really penetrated and made an impact on popular culture."[6] Following its release, Tom Ford received a huge spike in online search engine queries.[7][8][9]


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Cream Gravy?

^Good stuff Zomby


----------



## zombywoof

Thanks Cream Gravy


----------



## Cream Gravy?




----------



## rickifransisco




----------



## Asclepius




----------



## Asclepius

rickifransisco said:


>



Dat keyboard.


----------



## rickifransisco

Asclepius said:


> Dat keyboard.



The organ solo is absolute filthy greatness.


----------



## Asclepius




----------



## quiet roar

^^ Magnificent!


----------



## Asclepius

*To live. A privilege bestowed.*



quiet roar said:


> ^^ Magnificent!



Pretty special music. Totally agree man


----------



## Asclepius




----------



## Asclepius




----------



## Gr8fulDeadUT

Definitely this.  Saw a Dead cover band that played it in Boston a few months ago and it's been playing quite a bit since them.  Forgot how well Jerry played this song.


----------



## Asclepius

rickifransisco said:


> The organ solo is absolute filthy greatness.



It's filthy greasy but not as greasy as Demis Roussos. Never. OR Ever...for that matter.%)
(pure fukin olive fat)







He is slightly hot though tbf.


----------



## simco

I always have Nick Cave in heavy rotation.  These days it's the Bad Seeds most recent effort, including...


----------



## fabriclondon

I didn't read through the thread and it's a bit late, but RIP to Walter Becker of Steely Dan. It's wierd, I searched them on Pandora the day before he died.

[video=youtube_share;5J7IrPVLc4U]http://youtu.be/5J7IrPVLc4U[/video]


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Asclepius

https://youtu.be/LcdkQVJR9x0


----------



## Asclepius

Shit. Sorry, meant for EDM. ?


----------



## Kittycat5

Such a good tune


----------



## Asclepius

https://youtu.be/GYtVNatwIAo


----------



## simco

Kittycat5...I love that Nuns song.  Thanks so much for posting it!


----------



## Speed King

zombywoof said:


>



Thanks zombywoof. One of the best.

Edit: actually was their commercial best.

This album reached #1 in the UK and stayed in the top 40 for 20 weeks.

In the US, album reached #7 and stayed on the Billboard 200 for 118 weeks.


----------



## Speedballer916

https://youtu.be/1y6smkh6c-0


----------



## Asclepius

^cant help but like that. ?


----------



## defconfree

Killing Joke -first album,favorite song on it-The Wait.
Anyone else been to a gathering?


----------



## Asclepius

^That is sweet. Theres a blast from the past -  they were all over mix CD's in mags in yester-year. Their sound has evolved nicely. 


_____________________


----------



## Jabberwocky

^ I really dig that song. Haven't heard of Jonathan before, nice find!


----------



## Asclepius

^


----------



## embryo923

I love the Odeon remix of Eazy-E "Sippin on a 40" and I made my own remix after I found the acapella tracks.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pO98DkQhRa8


----------



## rickifransisco

[video=youtube_share;aZ19pTxe-u4]http://youtu.be/aZ19pTxe-u4[/video]


----------



## Asclepius




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Speed King




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## spacejunk

zombywoof said:


>




i don't know Spooky Tooth too well, but are you a fan of the Only Ones?  same drummer, i think (or was it bassist?)
anyway, i fucking love them, so i'll post one of their records.  _always_ obsessed with the only ones.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

\Migos - Culture [2017] [Album]\11 All Ass.mp3


----------



## BlueWeepingRose




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Anonymous Dissident

I just got the album "Victory Lap" by Propagandhi and have been listening to it essentially non-stop since.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

OMG lost it when i saw a new swift video trending. such a good year for music.


----------



## defconfree

*Old Classic Jimmy Cliff*


----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## Anonymous Dissident

Artist: No Trigger
Album: Canyoneer
Song: Neon National Park


----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## JoeTheStoner

her voice!!!!!!!!


----------



## simco

^
Damn, JoeTS...that fucking rules.  Thanks for sending it our way.


----------



## Speedballer916

Sade~ No Ordinary Love


https://youtu.be/lRl9Av95Uck


----------



## cduggles

I can't stop listening to this version of this song. Also love the video. Crazy.


----------



## fabriclondon

This is in heavy rotation for me right now.

[video=youtube_share;3uns2SBvijk]http://youtu.be/3uns2SBvijk[/video]


----------



## Jabberwocky

^ Yeah, I like them. They're good, never heard of them before, thanks for posting. I'll check them out some more. They've got a sounds that kinda psychedelic shoegaze. Reminds me a bit of the band Film School which is definitely more indie rock sounding. I used to be addicted to this band, it was in all my playlists.


----------



## Cream Gravy?




----------



## Morninggloryseed

Side One of "Life With The Lions."  "Cambridge 1969" really gets going the last 10 minutes when the jazz players come in.

I played this at full volume today at work.  I love insanity.






Yoko...your politics these days are....cliche but I love your music.  Rolling Stone called it "The sound of a severely retarded child being tortured."  I love it when people could be politically incorrect.  Seriously, challenge yourself to listen to all 27 minutes of side one of the record....cause it really gets going when the saxamaphone player comes in.


----------



## Morninggloryseed

Of course, "Dont Worry Kyoko (Live 1969)" might be better for some, Yoko does her thing all over you to the sound of Eric Clapton, Alan White (of Yes), and John Lennon playing rock n roll.  Some of the best rock n roll ever!!!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

new taylor alert . i got chills rn fr.


----------



## tuck3838

Bob marly....no woman no cry / sublime- scarlet bagonias/of monsters and men/slightly stoopid/pink floyd-wish you were here


----------



## tuck3838

Bob marly....no woman no cry / sublime- scarlet bagonias/of monsters and men/slightly stoopid/pink floyd-wish you were here


----------



## Cream Gravy?




----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ the name, the artwork, the cassette tape... you have my attention...

* i like. nice find, mr. g. cream ;p


----------



## Cream Gravy?

^Thanks  you can buy the mp3 for a penny at their bandcamp site, I got a copy and put it in my iTunes. I paid a dollar because I thought the artist deserved it.

A comment on the youtube vid said something like, "It feels like Donald Trump is fucking me," lol. The image gives me a laugh every time I listen to this vaporwave album now.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Cream Gravy? said:


> A comment on the youtube vid said something like, "It feels like Donald Trump is fucking me," lol. The image gives me a laugh every time I listen to this vaporwave album now.



lmao! nailed it!


----------



## Asclepius




----------



## Asclepius

Morninggloryseed said:


> Of course, "Dont Worry Kyoko (Live 1969)" might be better for some, Yoko does her thing all over you to the sound of Eric Clapton, Alan White (of Yes), and John Lennon playing rock n roll.  Some of the best rock n roll ever!!!





hehe 
Poor 'ol Yoko.
Was she a sociopathic parasite or a creative introvert - who fucking knows, eh? Meh.

Listening to this song a few days ago...







Reminded me of this nice mix.


----------



## Asclepius

JoeTheStoner said:


> new taylor alert . i got chills rn fr.



Dammit Joe. 

When the first ammendment collapses in on itself, like a Neutron Star with catchy beat. 

hehe.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Asclepius said:


> Dammit Joe.
> 
> When the first ammendment collapses in on itself, like a Neutron Star with catchy beat.
> 
> hehe.



you were bumpin salt n' pepa just a page or so ago, correct ? or another thread perhaps. anywho, you have no idea how happy it makes me to see salt n' pepa posted here.





 rad choreography in this


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## Asclepius

^Sweet



JoeTheStoner said:


> you were bumpin salt n' pepa just a page or so ago, correct ? or another thread perhaps. anywho, you have no idea how happy it makes me to see salt n' pepa posted here.



Yep, t'was me. There were a fav of mine, when I was but a small weed; glad you enjoyed Mr. Stoner


----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## JoeTheStoner

Asclepius said:


> ^Sweet
> 
> Yep, t'was me. There were a fav of mine, when I was but a small weed; glad you enjoyed Mr. Stoner


that's awesome . i got memories of seeing "push it" on mtv way back.


----------



## BehindtheShadow

Pinks new album is awesome IMHO


----------



## Specified

https://youtu.be/csBOLgOfi8A


----------



## Specified

https://click.email.vimeo.com/?qs=d...e394ad8fcae852a6278bdacf84e40390721876547c6a8


----------



## Asclepius

Specified said:


> https://click.email.vimeo.com/?qs=d...e394ad8fcae852a6278bdacf84e40390721876547c6a8



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkGg1bzfSy


----------



## Asclepius




----------



## wallywogs

Nothing right now, I am exploring.  I tend to go deep when I am into something, then sorta move on and find something different.  The last two were The Allman Brothers Band and The Tdeschi-Trucks Band.  Im 60 and both the wife and I love music so listen to alot.


----------



## Asclepius

Golden.


----------



## Noodle473

Warhorse - As Heaven Turns To Ash


----------



## Asclepius

^ Jesus, that is tasty.


----------



## Noodle473

Yeah, man. Been stuck in my head for half a decade.


----------



## swilow

I'm kinda addicted to this album by Wintergatan but can only find it in seperate tracks, so here's number 1:


----------



## Tonberry King

I've been jamming The Secret Life of Plants by Stevie Wonder a good bit lately. Mostly instrumental album with only a handful of songs that have actual lyrics. Never really listened to Stevie Wonder before I got into The Secret Life of Plants...didn't know what to expect really going in, but pleasantly surprised. Great meditation music.


----------



## Asclepius

Noodle473 said:


> Yeah, man. Been stuck in my head for half a decade.



Ten years, eh? That's some musical tetanus.

_____________________________________


----------



## OracleofDelphi




----------



## Cream Gravy?




----------



## Jabberwocky

Post rehab Pat the Bunny's songs of hope from a soul who understands. There ia another version of the same album, called die the nightmare  and I don't know which version I prefer. But Pat's recovery gives me so much hope.

Used to have to listen to this at least once a day otherwise i got irritable:Crusades the sun is down and the night is riding in. still need my fix a few times a month.

i tend to get addicted more to songs than whole albums


----------



## Kanoah2

Ghost Machine-Vegas Moon.


----------



## Kanoah2

They are amazing! Try Two Steps from Hell


----------



## JoeTheStoner

yaas


----------



## Asclepius

^ Dominatrixes-es-es - she pretty; guy in cage is prettier ( up for debate tho  ).




swilow said:


> I'm kinda addicted to this album by Wintergatan but can only find it in seperate tracks, so here's number 1:



Sweet. I both like it and I dont; which is why I like it.


----------



## Specified




----------



## Specified




----------



## Jabberwocky

pat the bunny on his own version of 'live the dream' posted previously on this thread

_no one's gonna stop you dying young and miserable and right!!_ 

apart from me and i do hope i will


----------



## Asclepius

^ Love.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Asclepius said:


> ^ Love.]


the quote or the music? i do hope you mean both.

given i'm in rehab soon* 'i want freedom not a boss that comes in 40oz bottles or taped scotch brown paper'*- substitute for uk b/w.... is really resonant

too easy.... but frequently on repeat right now....






exemplary pre modern life is war melodic hardcore with a positive message about addiction oh yes please


----------



## Cream Gravy?

The live at Pompeii stuff from Floyd is simply fantastic, I picked Echoes though because it's probably my favorite Floyd song of all:


----------



## FlawedByDesign

Not ashamed to say that I?ve probably racked up over 1000 views on this one.
Also worth a mention is that the rubiks cube in the corner is impossible to solve as the white square(shows up purple on here) on the left column on the front is adjoined by another white square on a completely different side. Definitely an all around great band!!


----------



## Cream Gravy?

For some reason the only tune from GA I like is Gooey. That's just my opinion though 8)


Part two of Echoes at Pompeii:


----------



## FlawedByDesign

Gooey is also excellent. So is Built to Spill.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

I remember when this song came out. I was a senior in high school, just started smoking weed. I think this is the best R&B song ever. Of course, I'm not particularly versed in R&B or Rap. But hell, I even appreciate Wayne in this one:


----------



## JoeTheStoner

didn't expect that one ^ heck yea.  

03. Major (feat. Key Glock).mp3


----------



## Cream Gravy?

^Lil Wayne's ability to throw so much sexual innuendo without saying anything sexual or vulgar in that song simply impresses me. That song, and various Kendrick Lamar works, are the reasons I don't write off rap as a substance-less genre.

Most of the stuff I hear on the radio fuckin' blows when it comes to rap. And the way rich white kids love it so much these days... it's gross. They have such bad taste in rap.

Kendrick really takes the cake though:





My friend had a 'party' playlist back in college he would play every time we gathered for boozing. This was one of the last songs on it, it always came on once people were passing out on the floor, slumped over the toilet, laying in puke... so ironic lol.


----------



## Asclepius

I train to enjoy the challenge of my fortune fading; in order to grow. Trying to explain what I have experienced of this to a buddy that is lost in an illusory sense of-control - I dont know their thing. often feel useless but I do know, it goes in, despite them seemingly resisting - damn but we are all more alike than we realize(no overt feedback, doesnt mean it doesn't connect)... torpor is the worst illusion.

Tune always resonates.


----------



## Asclepius

chinup said:


> the quote or the music? i do hope you mean both.



Both, of course, ya daft one!  






Best of luck to you, dote - learn much - come out stronger, and softer with yourself ( the parodox) no matter what happens.


----------



## Save

This song.  I logged on just to post this.


----------



## Save




----------



## Asclepius

^ Major Scoville there; tempered by 4 gangrenous, penii, Hylight


----------



## Hylight

Asclepius said:


> ^ Major Scoville there; tempered by 4 gangrenous, penii, Hylight



ta knocks the fuxn wind outta ya ??????
loooooooooool


----------



## Asclepius

^  ❤


----------



## Zopiclone bandit




----------



## embryo923

NEW SONG!  New Album Coming This Summer!


----------



## embryo923




----------



## embryo923




----------



## embryo923




----------



## sub21lime

I feel weird saying this but a friend introduced me to a rapper named eazy mac and normally I don’t like these cheap underground rappers but this guy can rap. And he raps about doing drugs which is a plus.


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

bumping my own thread bc right now I'm obsessed with this Grimes song


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

also i remember when I posted this... goddamn that was 6 years ago and i was still 18 what have I been doing with my life


----------



## AbbeyLee

I’ve been obsessed with this for a good six months (I know it’s old but I only got into Tool a few years ago). The combination of Maynard’s voice with a female’s.. And the lyrics always seem relevant heh.


----------



## supersonic89

I don't know why I can't stop listening to this album. It's easily one of the best pop albums of this century.


----------



## Anonymous Dissident

Song: Kas Ir Ar Mums
Artist: Have No Heroes 
Album: Plastic World 

It's good old fashioned skate punk in a other language. Look it up on YouTube!


----------



## nznity

The adults are talking - the strokes.


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

Hooked on this right now, well the whole album really


----------



## CFC

Nice to see you around again @ComfortablyNumb95


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

CFC said:


> Nice to see you around again @ComfortablyNumb95


Hey, nice to see that someone remembers me. Yeah i hop on bluelight every once in a while, usually when im high lol


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

Also love that this thread is still going after 6 years!


----------



## I_Hate_This_Place

I'm quite enjoying the album as a whole but in particular I have the following stuck in my head.


----------



## Stark

Cannot get enough of Dirty by Sonic Youth.






So many layers of noisy noisy noise

Sugar Kane is my favourite, but Theresa's Sound-World and Chapel Hill are right up there, too.


----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## BK38

So addicted to this Four Tet album atm:


----------



## LadyAlkaline

When the kite string pops by Acid Bath


----------



## R3K

Listening to this song alot lately.


----------



## Larny

For the junglist bluelighters, I can't wait for this album to come out!


__
		http://instagr.am/p/B_9gjmigYNR/


----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## nuttynutskin

I HOPE YOU ALL FUCKING DIEE


----------



## nuttynutskin

THIS IS IT KILL YOURSELF YOU FUKKIN BITCH


----------



## nuttynutskin

dEATHN AND HATRED FOR ALL


----------



## nuttynutskin

''''''''''''''ITS IT


----------



## Specified

YEP DEATH TO ALL LOL
BEAT THEM IN THE HEAD I SAY


----------



## Specified

TURN EM INTO PARAPALEGICS


----------



## Specified




----------



## Specified




----------



## Specified

i LIKE THIS MUSIC IT STOPS ME FROM KILLING


----------



## I_Hate_This_Place

Every so often I get on a Patton kick & this album in particular is a personal favorite. I have some nostalgic memories clouding my judgement but I find some of the songs get stuck in my head as this thread indicates. Regardless in my opinion most Mike Patton projects = good stuff.


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

I_Hate_This_Place said:


> Every so often I get on a Patton kick & this album in particular is a personal favorite. I
> have some nostalgic memories clouding my judgement but I find some of the songs get stuck in my head as this thread indicates. Regardless in my opinion most Mike Patton projects = good stuff.


Patton Is a phenomenal artist for sure


----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## codydion

unhallowed by the black dahlia murder and doom by job for a cowboy. been running through some seriously good albums i used to listen to as a kid


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

codydion said:


> unhallowed by the black dahlia murder and doom by job for a cowboy. been running through some seriously good albums i used to listen to as a kid


I went on a nostalgia kick a couple months ago and listened to some JFAC, so good


----------



## codydion

ComfortablyNumb95 said:


> I went on a nostalgia kick a couple months ago and listened to some JFAC, so good


yeah they're old stuff never gets old.


----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Jabberwocky

This guy very Australian folk-rock - cheerful even when he's criticisng what a fucked up country he thinks we are.


----------



## schizopath




----------



## Coffeeshroom




----------



## Meth_headAussieIV

Albums:

Pink Floyd- The wall ( fucking love this album been constantly replaying it for years lol my top
favourite tracks from this album,
another brick in the wall,
comfortably numb)

XXXTentacion-17
(  Favourite tracks from album: Everybody dies in their nightmares,jocelyn flores)

Eminem- Relapse ( favourite tracks from this album: 3am, Stay wide awake, Buffalo bill, Same song and dance, Hello,Medicine Ball)


Songs:

Lil Wayne- Sure thing

Eminem and logic- Homicide

$uicideboy$- Kill yourself Part III

Inxs- Dont change


----------



## Mysterier

These songs:



Spoiler


----------



## Mysterier

These albums:



Spoiler


----------



## Jabberwocky

cj said:


> New radicals- I don't wanna die anymore



I absolutely LOVE New Radicals. "Maybe You've Been Brainwashed Too" was pretty much my soundtrack to the spring of 1999. It's such a shame that they only put out that one album.


----------



## Rectify




----------



## Jabberwocky

Jars of Clay's self-titled debut album from 1995.


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## Asclepius




----------



## hotpinkcheetah

I_Hate_This_Place said:


> Every so often I get on a Patton kick & this album in particular is a personal favorite. I have some nostalgic memories clouding my judgement but I find some of the songs get stuck in my head as this thread indicates. Regardless in my opinion most Mike Patton projects = good stuff.



Oh man, I forgot this album existed!  Guess I have no choice now but to listen to this obsessively for the rest of the day.


----------



## Rectify




----------



## I_Hate_This_Place

Heard this the other day & it's been stuck in my head for some reason.


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

Cant stop listening to this


----------



## Rectify




----------



## embryo923




----------



## Slater Says

Call me Bongo BrightSTONE. FLOUR POWDER POWER.

Addicted to this song since I first discovered it even if I go a long while without a play.


----------



## Celestial_Robot_Cat

Can't get enough of the new Mammal Hands album Captured Spirits. This track in particular is great and I'm glad they did a video for it.






Nubya Garcia's debut album SOURCE is a stunner too, a wicked blend of jazz and reggae. The performance she and band did (all superb musicians) for NPR is outstanding. Roll up a fat one and put this on.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I've been on a major Depeche Mode kick for the past few weeks. They have such an amazing body of work and continue to evolve with every album. It makes me think of what The Beatles could have done if they had stayed together for 40 years like DM have.


----------



## Fiori di Bella

Been listening to this album lately. I love listening to these guys. It’s quite a tragic story about Andrew Wood and it’s likely that had he lived, Pearl Jam might never have existed. 

Apple - Mother Love Bone


----------

